# What LED flashlight is sitting on your nightstand?



## OutGunned321

I have a Streamlight Polytac LED with a glow-in-the-dark o-ring wrapped around the tailcap on either side of the bed on the nightstands for emergency lighting. And I also have an ASP LED that happens to have an expandable baton attached to it on the nightstand on the side of the bed that I normally sleep on. The ASP also has a glow-in-the-dark o-ring wrapped around each end.

I am very sensitive to light from alarm clocks and such on nightstands but the glow from the o-rings is not bothersome at all and I actually find them quite comforting due to the ease they grant me in getting a hand on what I need most in the dark.

I bought the Streamlights before discovering this forum, otherwise I would have found much better flashlights to buy for $35 each. Although I will say that the output, beam quality, and forward clicky on them is good enough for me to leave them there without investing more to replace them for now. 

Although, if something waaaay better for nightstand duty were to be recommended, I'd definitely look into it. :twothumbs

In a fire, I could use these to navigate under smoke and through darkness to get my family out of the house. If I'm woken by gunfire (wouldn't be the first time) I can use one of the flashlights to get to the other flashlight that happens to have an AR-15 attached to it (what a great accessory that little carbine makes for my flashlight).

If I need _extremely_ fast access to some force, then the flashlight with the expandable baton attached to it is very convenient  without being as dangerous as a loaded handgun left sitting on the nightstand. And it has the light needed to get to my AR-15 if I do need a firearm. (There are nightstand handgun safes that offer relatively fast access, but this is just the route I went.)

Anyways, I just thought I'd ask if other people keep a flashlight on their nightstand for any reason so that I could learn from them. I'd assume most people just have their EDC flashlight sitting on their nightstand (mine goes in my valet box next to the bedroom door), but maybe a few others have dedicated nightstand lights.

------------

*Update 27OCT09:

* After looking into all the lights you have on your nightstands, I _definitely _need to invest some more money into my nightstand lights. Begone Streamlights! I'll relegate you to random closet duty as soon as your state-of-the-art-yet-still-competitively-priced-replacements show up! 

The key feature I want in a nightstand flashlight is being able to easily select a _really _low output mode (to prevent waking others and to conserve power) for routine nighttime tasks while still having the critical high output mode for emergencies.

I've also decided to switch to AA battery powered flashlights for nightstand duty since the batteries may need to be replaced more often if habitually used.


----------



## csshih

right now.. I have a Jetbeam III-m warm, III-m R2, and a dereelight C2H.

all capable of very low lows


----------



## fisk-king

a fenix pd-30, a McG. Sundrop BB XP, Glock 23


----------



## javajoe

I don't keep one on my nightstand, but my wife keeps a Dorcy 1AAA which is perfect for when she wants to check on our dog in the middle of the night (he sleeps in his crate next to our bed). It's not blindingly bright but gives way better light than just opening a cell phone


----------



## OutGunned321

Yeah, the low settings were the first thing I noticed that all these state-of-the-art flashlights have that the Streamlights don't. Very useful for when the flashlights need to be used for more routine things like late-night trips to the bathroom without waking up my other half and saving battery power in the process.

I need to look into this now.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Many of my lights end up in a cabinet that's part of my nightstand, but the ones in easy reach are my LiteFluxes, Proton Pro, L1, and Photon ReX.

Geoff


----------



## jamesmtl514

I keep my SF E1B, it's my EDC, small and light with great output.


----------



## Yucca Patrol

Zebralight H50 for reading in bed


----------



## bansuri

+1!
For me, low is the new high. 






OutGunned321 said:


> Yeah, the low settings were the first thing I noticed that all these state-of-the-art flashlights have that the Streamlights don't. Very useful for when the flashlights need to be used for more routine things like late-night trips to the bathroom without waking up my other half and saving battery power in the process.
> 
> I need to look into this now.


----------



## ionizedsky

Either my $urefire C2 with Malkoff M60 or my Vital Gear FB2 w/VME head and Malkoff M60 or $urefire C3 with Malkoff M60F. It all depends on what I was carrying during the day.


----------



## Billy Ram

I have a M30 Triton on my nite stand and there's a L5 SureFire on my wifes.
Billy


----------



## Kilovolt

Currently a Dereelight C2H latest version and an SF T1A.


----------



## Henk_Lu

I have my LF2XT 2nd run titanium version with a dark blue trit on the nightstand, it replaced the LF3XT. It's used mainly on Low by night to go to the bathroom

My wife has an Olight T10 for when she needs it (she still preffers to use the "normal" lights at night)...


----------



## bob4apple

_



If I'm woken by gunfire (wouldn't be the first time) I can use one of the flashlights to get to the other flashlight that happens to have an AR-15 attached to it (what a great accessory that little carbine makes for my flashlight).

Click to expand...

_
Geez, I know everything is *"Tougher in Alaska"*, but are the neighborhoods _*that*_ bad? I figured grizzly bears would
be the biggest problem, not automatic weapon fire. Uhhh, it's not the bears that are armed, is it?


----------



## Reijer

My nightstand most of the time has the PD30 on it, with the Mag 4D w/Malkoff drop-in standing beside it 
When the Quark 123 has found its way to the nightstand as well, I can "survive" an entire night with either 0.3 lumes, or 240 lumens when necessary


----------



## gallonoffuel

3P Clone (Fivemega and Surefire parts) with a P60 5mm battery vampire for night time navigating. Also a 2C mag with frosted lens and no reflector to illuminate the entire living room if I need to. Finally, a Surefire 6PL mounted to a Winchester 1200.


----------



## BigD64

Surefire Kroma and Surefire LX2. Kroma is to check on the kids or head to the bathroom without waking the wife, LX2 is for things that go bump in the night along with my Para Carry 45.


----------



## crizyal

I have a Surefire T1A, a Eagletac M2 warm and a Pal light. Sometimes my LF2XT makes it to my night stand as well.


----------



## recDNA

Mg Pli


----------



## LoM

Used to have my Fenix L1D but after waking up my wife a couple of times and almost blinding myself once opted fo the old solitaire. I know its not led but its also the only light I have weak enough to use late at night without causing major sleep disorders in the family :tired:

Nevertheless I have an army of Led lights just standing in my bedroom drawer, including 3 different Fenix L0D, 1 ITP EO3, 1 Akoray K-something and a couple of other budget AAA lights:candle:


----------



## tsask

Green Lummi Wee Ns with blue locators hangs next to bed along with a wonderful creation from Arcadia Machine Tool of some substance.
Good things sometimes come in small packages.


----------



## Buckley

Fenix LD20.


----------



## Roger Sully

Streamlight Stylus for trips to the head and a EagleTac T10Lc2.


----------



## Gatsby

I have a Mag2D with a MagLED drop in in my nightstand drawer but that really is solely as a room light in case of a power outage. I suppose I might use it for other purposes but i have other lights ahead of it in the queue.

I don't have a dedicated light per se, but almost always end up placing my novatac 120P on the nightstand for two primary reasons: 1) low low level - and I have memory on so I leave it in the lowest mode before I go to bed - which is helpful to not wake up the wife with 120 lumens when I need to visit the bathroom or check on the dogs or check on the kids; 2) it has a PEU bezel with three ice blue trits so I can actually find it easily in the dark! I'd use it primarily anyway due to the low low and memory regardless of the trits but they sure do make it easier!

I usually also have a Surefire 6PL with a Dereelight drop in on the nightstand for the bumps in the night purposes, although that is more for checking out home/storm/whatever issues rather than human issues. I'm not inclined to go looking for folks at this point, if they have gotten past my well lit exterior, my home alarm (which should at this point be calling the police), and the large/loud black dog, I'm securing my kids and wife, insuring the police are on their way, and not going out looking for them. If they come through my locked bedroom door at this point I'm assuming they are not looking to take property and intend harm to me and my family and will act accordingly.


----------



## Tempsho

This isnt the smallest flashlight out there, or have multiple modes, but I like the fact that I can mount the charger on my nightstand, and it's always charged, ready to go.

Pelican 8050


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## Sgt. LED

I have a C2 with a tritium set into the grip ring notch and an SST-50 inside for the times when fast max output is needed.

I also have my Milky modded SARGE C3 set on theatre UI for the low output sneakyness.

You need to have 2 at least!


----------



## GreySave

Kroma, Inova X5 red, Quark 123-2, and a Sniper P7. Four lights? No wonder my wife thinks I am crazy. There's at least four more less than four feet away on the dresser. Think I may thin that herd a little.....


----------



## FlashCrazy

Dereelight C2H (latest version), a Proton Pro (I replaced the small red LED with a white LED), and a DBS MC-E single mode.


----------



## ionizedsky

nosuchagency said:


>



Nothing like face full of lumens and a sprinkle of Sig p229 :thumbsup:


----------



## John_Galt

Fenix LD20, set on turbo (bump in the night light), red mini-mag, with three red LED nite-ize drop in.


----------



## LightOnAHill

ionizedsky said:


> Nothing like face full of lumens and a sprinkle of Sig p229 :thumbsup:




That's a 228.


----------



## post tenebras

+1 for a MagLite 4-D with a Malkoff drop-in!


----------



## ksu499

Fenix L2T V2 on low. A perfect replacement for my MiniMag. On low (16 lumens) it's just a little brighter than a MiniMag with fresh batteries, and you can go to 152 lumen if you need to, for illuminating whatever may be going on out in the yard that's causing the neighbor's dog to bark.


----------



## gswitter

Lambda Revolution for bumps in the night and a Titan for low light use.


----------



## bigchelis

MD2 with M30WF and Resistor ring for low output option.

ROP H in a 2C Mag w/ 2 IMR C cells

Nailbender 2C MC-E w/ 2 IMR C cells

Glock 32


----------



## LawLight

LunaSol 20 for getting up in the middle of the night...

Law


----------



## berry580

usually a L1D Q5, but lately a M2XC4 Neutral, using it as a night light by tail standing it on low


----------



## divine

A Novatac Military EDC Ultimate 60 modded with a High CRI Seoul emitter by datiLED and using Hogo's 18650 trick with the HDS 17670 body tube.


----------



## Chaz

An early Surefire L1 (lower low than current models) with the Surefire diffuser.


----------



## rhpdchief

Surefire Titan T1A.


----------



## ThomasH

A 6 D-cell Maglite with a Malkoff drop-in. My LED club! 

- Thomas


----------



## kramer5150

R2D2 phone
Insignia DVD player
Entech DAC
Larocco PPA
Earmax tube amp
SF-M2 with GITD fob
H501
Cheap UV light for charging up my watch lume


----------



## 762x51

1st gen (Lux V) Surefire L4 and a Nitecore D10 R2


----------



## arnof

I have a Fenix L1D on my nightstand. I like to sleep in total darkness, so I have a small Tritium keychain attached to the Fenix.

I also put Tritium makers on the articulated nightstand lamps -- it makes them very easy to locate in the dark.

Arno


----------



## djj

Ra Clicky 170 with tactical button. 0.08 lumens for finding my way around in the dark (more than bright enough for this), and 170 for seeing across the back yard (also no problem). Easy to operate. I love this light.


----------



## RobertM

My SF A2-YG is always on my nightstand each night.

The low output yellow-green LEDs are pretty easy on the eyes for getting up in the middle of the night. Of course, the incand high-beam is always there for something that goes "bump" in the middle of the night. 

-Robert


----------



## Nightwalk

My good old Tiablo A9. I love it.


----------



## asfaltpiloot

Olight M20 Warrior and the 
Jetbeam Jet-III M


----------



## shark_za

Surefire 6PDL with Lumens Factory High Output R2 LED running 3x CR123 in a Solarforce extender. 

Backup to that is an incan Glock light on a G23 or G20.

Stashed away a little deeper in the drawer is a 4D maglite with OEM LED upgrade and a OD Surefire G2 with P60L.

Whatever I carried that day is usually also there, LD10, L1T (Leatherman LGX200) or Streamlight Microstream.
All 3 have less than 20 lumens to use for going to to loo.


----------



## pipspeak

Fauxton (for water or bathroom trips) and an E1B/McGizmo (for bumps in the night)


----------



## madmook

Nitecore EZAA
Duracell Daylite 2C


----------



## jimmyjames

In my night stand is a Lumaforce LF1 single mode right next to my Ruger Security 6 in .357. Neither one has a complicated user interface.


----------



## henry1960

SureFire LX2

NiteCore D10 (FOR THAT SUPER LOW RUN TO THE BATHROOM ECT.)

Jet 1 Pro V3

Kimber 45 ACP 

Two Extra Magazines :twothumbs


----------



## tadbik

Wow, you guys have some powerful lights on your nightstands! I keep a Streamlight Sidewinder next to me at night. It's low setting is perfect for night-time navigation and the batteries last forever!


----------



## Gordo

ITP A3 EOS
Fenix E01
Streamlight MicroStream, Stylus, Stylus Green LED
Romisen G2 II, C3
MagLite 2D LED, 4D LED

I keep most of my lights in the nightstand, just where I load/unload my pockets. One way or another everything ends up there.


----------



## B0wz3r

My Fenix E20. If I need to get up in the middle of the night for anything other than a trip to the potty I want simplicity and instant power; click on, click off... no mucking about with mode switching or any of that crap...

Since I got my QAA2 I've put the handgrip that came with it on my E20 since I don't want to have to muck about getting a lanyard around my wrist, I just want to be able to grab the light and use it. I keep my Quark in its holster in my cycling bag so the handgrip doesn't do me any good in that carry situation.


----------



## Hack On Wheels

I have my Ultrafire C3 5-mode (with mode memory) by the bed with an Eneloop in it. Barely ever have to charge it, and it is very close to matching the Turbo output of my L2D when on high. Also a reasonably low, but I don't have to worry about waking anyone up so I enjoy a full blast of high lumens if/when I get up in the night.

Sometimes I'll have my Tank007 AAA light on my bedside table though, or even one of my bigger lights (see sig)... the Ultrafire is great though with a glow in the dark lens o-ring and a GITD switch boot too.


----------



## csshih

kramer5150 said:


>



:thumbsup: That fob looks familiar.

audiophile! a tube amp??!!


----------



## bondr006

JetBeam Raptor RRT-1 and RRT-2. Fenix LOD Q4. Surefire G2D w/Wolfeyes 2 level Q5 drop-in and Z59 clicky.


----------



## Black Rose

A Garrity 5-mode 5mm LED light on each nightstand/headboard. 
Depending what I use to navigate to the bedroom, could also have an iTP A3 EOS 3-mode, Gerber Infinity Ultra with red LED, or an MG L-Mini II.


----------



## tundratrader

My C2-HA, with Malkoff m60, netkidz clicky and fresh 17670 was on my nightstand.

My daughter has since decided that is not were it belonged and does not feel like she needs to show anyone where it is. I have litterally torn my house apart looking for it. 

I have a Mag 4d sitting in its place. She is a little reluctant to monkey with that one.


----------



## gigbyt

Dereelight dbs ll with r2 and smooth reflector


----------



## tolkaze

Nightstand duty is delegated to my Mini-Mag with 1W nite-ize drop in with the IQ clicky... Usually with whatever batteries I have lying around. The low is not quite low enough, and the difference between high and low is nearly indistinguishable most of the time. But it makes a good "check on the kids" kind of light... oh, and the constant low flash from both the IQ tailcap and the LED make it easy to track down at night.

the only other light within reach is MD2 w/m60... not much use without a 2-stage ring at the moment... other than checking out the back yard or something, but I figure, if I am up, I can grab whichever light I want on the way to the back door


----------



## fenix-rules

i keep an Inova microlight and my fenix p1d on my nightstand


----------



## yuk

tundratrader said:


> My C2-HA, with Malkoff m60, netkidz clicky and fresh 17670 was on my nightstand.
> 
> My daughter has since decided that is not were it belonged and does not feel like she needs to show anyone where it is. I have litterally torn my house apart looking for it.


 :shakehead 

The C2-HA/M60 is my favorite combo! I keep a C2/M60 on my nightstand along with my trusty D10 Q5 for its low mode.


----------



## alflys2

Surefire U2A starting on low.


----------



## bjn70

I have a Mag 2C with the Mag LED conversion in it. Also I have a Streamlight TL-3 incan. laying there.


----------



## jp2515

Ah the nightstand EDC 

Terralux 220
Gerber Infinity Ultra Red 
CPF Logo Safelight


----------



## computernut

My Surefire A2 Yellow/Green sits on my nightstand. Comes in handy when I need to get dressed early in the morning without waking my fiancee.


----------



## Fird

Liteflux LF2XT with memory off, set to come on at its lowest setting for nighttime navigation. CL1HV4 set to maximum is never too far away either, though I don't normally anticipate needing it.


----------



## River Runner

Well I feel really stupid - I have a lamp on my bedside table.

RR


----------



## Nitroz

Surefire U2/MC-E and a G17.


----------



## flatline

Photon Freedom Micro with covert nose and red emitter for bathroom trips without waking up the wife.

LF5XT and Quark AAw for cat hunting in the middle of the night when they make a noise I can't identify. I grab the QAAw if there's a chance I'll end up outside, but prefer the LF5XT for inside use.

--flatline


----------



## zwerky

Surefire E2DL & Glock 26.

I just got my Nitecore Extreme R2 this afternoon and so it'll probably go next to the bed, as well. 

forgot to add, a few microtechs, benchmades, and a william henry.


----------



## jblackwood

McGizmo LS 20 (it's the backup I bought for the bead-blasted one I EDC) and my Nitecore D10 (Q5). The D10 was the backup I had for my previous EDC (D10 GDP with a clip) and all four of the previously mentioned lights have Tritium inserts . . . which helps because I have blackout shades to keep the Florida sun out when I'm nappin'!

Before anyone thinks I'm a Ti snob, I have to admit that I do use my LS 20's more but not really because of the Ti (yeah, it feels great in my hand, alright) but because of the shape of both the light (more comfortable to hold) and the shape of the low beam. It's better than my Zebralight H30! Not to mention I've got a nice medium range thrower on the high setting. The D10 serves as backup in case I get careless with the battery in my Lunasol. 

I love Piston-driven lights! Maybe I'll get an asp staff next?


----------



## Swedpat

I use to have either Nitecore D10 or Quark 123 standing on the bedside table. The very low lowest mode of these lights is very pleasant when I want to go up at the morning or at night for some reason. 
Also I use to have some Mag 2D or 3D standing at the floor alternatively Fenix TK20.
Yes, I have also an ordinary lamp on the bedside table but flashlights are more fun...

Regards, Patric


----------



## mbw_151

I've got a Quark AA set on low for those low light excursions and a Surefire Z3 w/M60WF and a Sig 226 for investigating the unexpected. The flood really lights up a room or the yard!


----------



## kavvika

csshih said:


> right now.. I have a Jetbeam III-m warm, III-m R2, and a dereelight C2H.
> 
> all capable of very low lows


Excellent choices! My nightstand (actually a long desk) sports a Jet-III Pro IBS and Deree C2H Q3-5A.


----------



## Unclemonkey

My surefire L4(Lux V) and malkoff 3d ssp4 next to my bed. Ain't nothing like a wall of light in the middle of the night. Yeah!


----------



## brucec

Sundrop 3S. Perfect for walking about the house at night.


----------



## Vesper

1) SF E2L with F04 Beam Diffuser
2) Streamlight TLR-1 on a CZ


----------



## steve328

For navigating in the house at night I have a Smith & Wesson Galaxy ( 28 led ). Great inside light. Not a lot of lumens and has a separate button for red or green ( I use green most of the time ) . Solid as a rock. Perfect light for not waking the wife. 

Things that go bump in the night - Surefire 6p with a Lumens Factory R2 drop-in and my .357 mag next to my alarm clock.


----------



## mfm

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]LED LENSER V^2 Key Finder[/FONT]


----------



## mightysparrow

JetBeam EP3 Element, because it feels too heavy to carry around regularly, but I like it's style, and it is nice to use.


----------



## NutSAK

Novatac EDC-120P set at 1 lumen
Elektrolumens Ohio 2C
Springfield xD-M


----------



## Import Junky

should be enough.... 


hopefully fenix makes a Rail light sometime soon....


----------



## MarkIAlbert

On the nightstand (next to my equally insane collection of pocket knives) lie a first generation Surefire L1 (perfect for low light), a Milky E2 or L4 (depends on which one is in my pants pocket), a Dereelight DBIII (and an aspherical head - just in case), a Gotham, and a Streamlight HID LightBox (on floor next to bed)

Next to the TV I have 2 [email protected] lights with Electrolumen drop-ins.

On the floor of the closet is a Microfire Warrior 3500 and a UK HID dive light.

On my rifle, I have an Olight M30

The shotgun has a Streamlight TL with light and laser

There's an Amondotech N30 in my office and a bunch of misc. lights floating around the kitchen, family room, garage, etc.

I have small Olights on each key ring - One of them is a nice ltd. edition Ti deal (really sweet)

In my gear bag, I have an Olight M20, a Zebralight and a small custom deal Milkyspit made.

In my other bag, I have an SF M2 with a P7 drop-in

On my helmet, in a rubber Streamlight band, is a Peak First Responder

Yes. It's an obsession.

The question is how to make room for my wife and kids ...

What's worse is that when the kids have friends over and want to play manhunt, anything I give them to use pretty much ruins the game (the whole yard lights up pretty quick with the HIDs)

God help me.


----------



## MarkIAlbert

Import Junky said:


> should be enough....
> 
> 
> hopefully fenix makes a Rail light sometime soon....



Have you thought about tactical folding knives - another great obsession that goes well with guns and flashlights.


----------



## DimmerD

Titan T1A


----------



## madmook

Lumapower Mentor
ITP A6 Polestar
Nitecore EZAA

Dumping my Duracell Daylite 2C


----------



## timbo114

ARC AAA P w/GID ring - Coleman Max CR2 w/14500 - Ruger SP101
under the edge of my bed (my side) MAG3D krypton billyclub


----------



## wipeout

I have a 2D Maglite with the Mag LED upgrade. Oh that and a Dan Wesson .357....


----------



## chaoss

My Novatac 120P, it's always ready for anything night related .


----------



## MaineChuck

E2DL, whatever the output these days is, Oh, and Sam Colt right beside it:twothumbs


----------



## DigMe

Eagletac P20C2 w/ gitd switch cover.

brad


----------



## BigBluefish

An Olight T20 T, and a Fenix E01.


----------



## FrogmanM

I currently have sitting on my nightstand:

LED Zeppelin M6 MZXR-7

Muyshondt Mako

McGizmo Sundrop 3S

-Mayo


----------



## Vermonter73

My least favorite light, an old Ultrafire C2, is always there because I don't use it anywhere else. Other than that it's most likely to be my Malkoff MD2 w/ M60WF when I remember to take it upstairs. I don't like to mess with multiple modes when I'm half-asleep, my hand can cover it if needed,

Next to those are a few security measures including a German Shepherd


----------



## burntoshine

Liteflux LF2XT natural (lowest setting) & LF2XT Ti (75ish %) (EDC) - both with blue trit buttons and sapphire lenses

Fenix TK40, locked out with tritium glowring attached through tail hole

Zebralight H501w and H30 (w/clip & GITD button)

girlfriend has an old natural Fenix E1 with removed relfector for full floody reading


----------



## burntoshine

River Runner said:


> Well I feel really stupid - I have a lamp on my bedside table.
> 
> RR



better hope the power doesn't go out. 



kramer5150 said:


> R2D2 phone
> Insignia DVD player
> Entech DAC
> Larocco PPA
> Earmax tube amp
> SF-M2 with GITD fob
> H501
> Cheap UV light for charging up my watch lume



sweet phone!


----------



## StriderSMF

PD30.


----------



## hurricane

SureFire U2 Ultra


----------



## kwkarth

EagleTac M2XC4-NW, Fenix TK40, Olight M30, Quark-AA-NW.

The Quark-AA stays for sure, and the other 3 bright boys I haven't decided which one to keep on the night stand yet. Probably, the M30, but that's not a final decision yet. The ones that loose, will be redeployed at other locations.

Kramer5150, I must know you over on Head-Fi!


----------



## fnj

Three on the nightstand. A Muyshondt Nautilus R2. If that fails, a Novatac 120P. If that fails, a Cree-mod'ed HDS 60. The last is not going to fail short of a nuclear blast. There is also a 5mm white LED hooked up with a resistor to a 2-AA battery holder that is permanently on at small fractional lumen brightness, so I can find the aforementioned.

A Muyshondt Aeon R2 is my EDC in and out of the house at all times, with a Lummi Wee on the keychain.

A 3D Mag Terralux and a Muyshondt Ion XT are on the dining room table which is actually mostly computer stuff. 

A Ra Clicky 170 in the computer den.

Several 2D Maglites, one a Mag LED and one a Terralux, and a LumaHunter MRV in the kitchen, good for spotting and motivating varmints anywhere on the lawn before venturing outside. Also a 2AA Maglite which was given me which I installed an MJLED in.

A Muyshondt Ion, the older pure flood type, in the bathroom for grooming tasks.

Some cheap single AAA's distributed upstairs.

A 4D Maglite mod'ed with 500 lumens, and a P0D in the car.

No plastic junk anywhere in my possession.

An ammo box with a couple of extra HDS and various single AAA's as a reserve. Another ammo box with a bunch of different lithium cells, and a third one with all kinds of alkaline AA's and AAA's.


----------



## Croyde

On my bed side table is a Malkoff Little Twisty housing a Malkoff M60WLF, a very sweet little package.

And then close at hand for anything that might go bump in the night a Surefire M3T running the LF 1,000 lumen IMR-M6 lamp.


----------



## divine

MarkIAlbert said:


> Have you thought about tactical folding knives - another great obsession that goes well with guns and flashlights.


I think he has, and it is sitting between the clips and the gun.


----------



## LightOnAHill

Sorry for the double-post of this pic, but it does answer the requests of 2 threads.

By the way, I'm new to this forum. I know I'm going to love it here!!! lovecpf :thumbsup:


----------



## dagored

Tomahawk GP but, unlike LightOnAHill a S&W 40c.


----------



## Larry237

My nightstand has an Olight M20 and M30. My wife's has a Fenix TK11.


----------



## OutGunned321

Beautiful picture, LightOnAHill. I can't wait to get my hands on a Quark.


----------



## clickit

i allways have a romisen rc-n3 q5. at the ready.


----------



## Arkrokon

Streamlight Sidewinder set to green LED for very low light + Olight M30 for use with 45 if needed.


----------



## Big_Ed

The only light that is there every night is my Pak-Lite Super with a glow top. There are usually many others, but they are always in and out of rotation. Usually a multi-mode MiniMag is there too.


----------



## RichS

Always at least these two - SureFire M6 and NovaTac 120P.


----------



## kramer5150

kwkarth said:


> Kramer5150, I must know you over on Head-Fi!



Yup, I am more of a lurker now though.


----------



## HitecDrftr

Nightstand? 

I take my EDC off for one thing, and one thing only...:whoopin::naughty:


----------



## Roberts30

Nitecore EX10, I love the low mode when I have to get up in the middle of the night


----------



## Igor Porto

Nitecore D10 R2 with 14500 battery (on low) and Olight M20 R2 with 18650 battery on high. And a Glock with trit sights


----------



## Morelite

Spy007, Mini Chimera, WE Pilot Whale, and Quark AA Ti but only during the night.


----------



## ionizedsky

HitecDrftr said:


> Nightstand?
> 
> I take my EDC off for one thing, and one thing only...:whoopin::naughty:



So how do you carry you EDC while your sleeping? Or do you just go to bed in your clothes?


----------



## bill_n_opus

tk40 on high for bumps in the night and old l2d-ce on low for when I want to produce lumps into the toilet. Nothing fancy.


----------



## HitecDrftr

ionizedsky said:


> So how do you carry you EDC while your sleeping? Or do you just go to bed in your clothes?



Lanyard


----------



## andylondon

I have the new Eagletac M2X R2 version, Wolf-eyes Sniper MC-E, a bored out Surefire C2 with a Dereelight P60 3SD R2 and Z58 tailcap. I use these mainly to navigate around the apartment at night.


----------



## ionizedsky

HitecDrftr said:


> Lanyard


----------



## TDL

LD01 SS and a Quark neutral white 2AA tactical.
lovecpf


----------



## tsmith35

I carry my Nitecore D10 R2 everywhere around the house. It's small enough that I don't notice it, and the brightness is easy to change for different tasks. I keep several dozen AA batteries in the freezer so runtime is never a problem...


----------



## Ajay

Don't have a nightstand but one of these 3 is always next to the bed:

2D mag w/ P7
SF 6P (18650 + LED)
D10 XR-E Q5


----------



## zs&tas

various old mags i dont use, the solitare i use for lighting up my laptop keyboard but my main light is my nitecore extreme, lowlow loosened head full wack tightened head.
usually at the bottom of my stairs next to my front door is one of my D cell mags with either 200 or 600 lumens.


----------



## ionizedsky

LightOnAHill said:


> That's a 228.



Oh my apologies, that is one you don't see to often anymore these days. Excellent firearm, hang on to that one.


----------



## OutGunned321

After looking into all the lights you have on your nightstands, I _definitely _need to invest some more money into my nightstand lights. Begone Streamlights! I'll relegate you to random closet duty as soon as your state-of-the-art-yet-still-competitively-priced-replacements show up!


----------



## mdocod

I can't find any LED flashlights on my night-stand.


----------



## run4jc

Surefire T1A


----------



## MarkIAlbert

mdocod said:


> I can't find any LED flashlights on my night-stand.



Me thinks it's time you buy a flashlight - to help you find the flashlights on your nightstand. I'm thinking one of those forthcoming 2000 lumen Peak LED deals should do the trick :huh:


----------



## MarkIAlbert

andylondon said:


> I have the new Eagletac M2X R2 version, Wolf-eyes Sniper MC-E, a bored out Surefire C2 with a Dereelight P60 3SD R2 and Z58 tailcap. I use these mainly to navigate around the apartment at night.



Imagine all the lights you'd need if you bought a house!


----------



## ccryder

I've got an L2D Q5 (for options). The Wife has a plain Jane L2D set on low for her "potty" trips w/o tripping over the dogs.


----------



## DakPara

Mine is an Insight XTI Procyon attached to a Glock 31C.


----------



## gilly

Jetbeam Jet III-M and M1X set to minimum - that low-low is nice for middle of the night excursions (once half a head turn away from max), a Jet RRT-2 and a Surefire E2DL just inside the drawer.


----------



## 22hornet

Currently:

Lumapower Mentor 2C
Maglite 3C with NiteIze 10mm dropin
Maglite Minimag 2AA with Terraluw Tle-10
Maglite Solitaire Incan (with eneloop)
Peak Fujiyama SS 3led HP red
Led Lenser V2 Nano (1 BR435)
Led Lenser Micro Lenser (1 BR435)

+ (sometimes) Browning 1910 .32acp

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Hero

I've got my EDC LX2 as my bedside now as well.


----------



## smokelaw1

Milky Candle
Arc AAA (keychain)
Ti Sapphire
Aeon (EDC)
Surefire L4
Lunasol 20
6PD with M60
malkoff MD2 with M60 with 2 stage ring
6P with nalbender P7
MalkoffMD4 Widcat

Wee (sometimes)
Lummi Pen
Fauxtons

Man, that's just ON the nightstand, opening the drawer shows at least a few more, plus a few in various states of disrepair, etc). I think I might have a (very fun) problem.


----------



## Danbo

Novatac 120T


----------



## Mr_Light

My nightstand drawer is the retirement home for most of my former EDCs (getting pretty full). The two that get used most are my Quark 123 (love the low) and my Fenix TK40 (no I never EDCed this one).


----------



## andylondon

MarkIAlbert said:


> Imagine all the lights you'd need if you bought a house!


 

I own over 150 L.E.D. lights, and i keep at least five of these in every room. Some at work and one in every bag and briefcase.

You would be amazed at how many rooms there are in an apartment in Kensington, London :candle:


----------



## MWClint

my nightstand usually has the edc i wore that day which is a rotation of either
peak eiger SS
peak pacific brass/HA
peak caribean Brass
spy 007
mcgizmo pd s 27
ex10
ra twisty
fenix l0ti


and i keep 3 lights within reach on the floor
Peak First Responder P7 FR1000a
6D Mag P7
Barbolight Bombproof


----------



## lengendcpf

My Zebralight H501


----------



## wacbzz

Pelican 2360.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nickyan

I have an H60 and a scented candle :naughty:  on my nightstand.


----------



## kelmo

Currently its a M3 with a strike bezel. I love this light! I have an M6 w/MN15 in the lower drawer just in case...


----------



## strinq

Did anyone say Polarion Helios? 
He would be *THE F*lashaholic *U*ltimate *C*hampion n *K*ing.

Sorry can't help it...


----------



## [email protected]

The Super Storm, Fenix LD20 (with red filter) and Wolf Eyes Explorer MC-E Special Tactical stay on my night stand. The EagleTac and Kimber Compact CDP are my edc's. The Judge is on the wife's side.


----------



## wacbzz

[email protected] said:


> The Super Storm, Fenix LD20 (with red filter) and Wolf Eyes Explorer MC-E Special Tactical stay on my night stand. The EagleTac and Kimber Compact CDP are my edc's. The Judge is on the wife's side.



Is it that bad where you live Mike...

OR

...are you just proud to be an American?:twothumbs


----------



## 276

Taurus Judge Nice!! If i had to get a pistol i would love to get one of those. 

Pretty much all my lights are on my night stand or under it and my bed


----------



## hyperloop

You mean which *lights* are on my nightstand  i installed a hook on the side of the headboard, my Fenix E01 hangs on that hook on a leather cord.

Holstered to the side of a small box where i store the odds and ends is my SF G2 which came with an LED dropin (can't remember whose) which i got from a fellow CPF-er.

Sitting on the floor beside the bed is an Aurora WF500 with Philips focusline G4 bulb.

And not to forget the H501 which is in the box for reading in bed.


----------



## rhotondm

- JB RRT-2 Army Green, set to low
- Glock 30
- Federal Premium Hydra Shok .45


----------



## ionizedsky

rhotondm said:


> - JB RRT-2 Army Green, set to low
> - Glock 30
> - Federal Premium Hydra Shok .45



That is my daily CCW and Nightstand weapon as well, including the same ammo.


----------



## [email protected]

wacbzz said:


> Is it that bad where you live Mike...
> 
> OR
> 
> ...are you just proud to be an American?:twothumbs



It's actually pretty nice where I live but there's a B&E every now and then. I like to be prepared for any event since I have a family to think of.

YES, I'm proud to be an American! :thumbsup: :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Due to reports of a lot of recent Zombie sightings, I keep these on my nightstand. I was told you must remove the head to stop a Zombie.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yes, exactly. Remove the head of the Zombie.

Bill


----------



## ionizedsky

DaFABRICATA said:


> Due to reports of a lot of recent Zombie sightings, I keep these on my nightstand. I was told you must remove the head to stop a Zombie.
> 
> 
> 
> :eek: Oh your just sick in the head :eek: :faint: :rock:


----------



## The 8th Man

I keep an Old Brinkmann Long Life this one http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/brinkman.htm , I know it's not high tech but it has a tactical switch and it's big enough to find. I also keep a green LED Pal light on the dresser facing my side of the bed so it shines in my face if I turn, under that I keep a bag with a Jetbeam III IBS and a Coleman CR123 multi color. Those are for emergency the Pal light is used as a beacon to allow me to find them.


----------



## yuk

DaFABRICATA said:


> Due to reports of a lot of recent Zombie sightings, I keep these on my nightstand. I was told you must remove the head to stop a Zombie.



Did you shoot the poor nightstand?


----------



## soli

Keeping it simple compared to some people here, I keep a Maglite 3d with Malkoff drop-in and Xcap-cap next to the nightstand


----------



## ejot

There's usually a good assortment on my nightstand, but the one that always stays is the Jetbeam M1X. It's big so I don't have to fumble around finding it, and has instant access to a very bright high mode and a very dim low mode, both potentially useful in the middle of the night.


----------



## kwkarth

DaFABRICATA said:


> Due to reports of a lot of recent Zombie sightings, I keep these on my nightstand. I was told you must remove the head to stop a Zombie.



That's a scream!  Hey, I like your machete, where'd you get that?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

> What LED flashlight is sitting on your nightstand?


Right now a 2nd gen Mini Maglite LED.

Next week, a Quark AA.


----------



## Owen

Ok, I hate it when the same pic gets quoted over and over again, so just imagine...


DaFABRICATA said:


> ...(pic)...


What's the E-series light with the turbohead and quad LED?

btw, my bedside light is a SF E2DL body+McTC tailcap+VME bezel+Malkoff M60WLF.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

kwkarth said:


> That's a scream!  Hey, I like your machete, where'd you get that?


 

Haha!! That an Extrema Ratio Kukri I forget the name of the store I bought it from. If I remember, I will edit this post to point you in the right direction




Owen said:


> Ok, I hate it when the same pic gets quoted over and over again, so just imagine...
> 
> What's the E-series light with the turbohead and quad LED?


 


...it does take up a lot of space when that happens.
That is an Aleph Pr-T with 4 x XP-G's and 4 x McR10 reflectors that I built over the weekend.
Heres a link to the thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246613


----------



## javajoe

DaFABRICATA said:


> Due to reports of a lot of recent Zombie sightings, I keep these on my nightstand. I was told you must remove the head to stop a Zombie.


 
I have that same lamp in my family room. Ikea, right?

All these picturesw of nightstands and not one alarm clock yet...


----------



## techwg

I don't have a "stand" but i do have boxes there which stack up to the level where i can put things on by my bed, and i have a Fenix E01 on it for easy access. However, my "stuff draw" is only inches away which has all my backup lights (fenix PD30,TK10, P1D CE,), batteries and weapons (knives and such)


----------



## Owen

DaFABRICATA said:


> That is an Aleph Pr-T with 4 x XP-G's and 4 x McR10 reflectors that I built over the weekend.
> Heres a link to the thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246613


Awesome. TX was right about it earning that cool smiley













and what will he do _this_ weekend?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Enough, enough, on the multiple quote on the pic. 

Bill


----------



## sabre7

Nightstand? Haven't seen mine in years, it is now a Flashlightstand!!


----------



## SPTiger

Good grief I have never heard of some of these lights! Gotta get more informed.

Anyway, I keep a Surefire G2 right next to my Sig P228.

ETA- I don't read either apparently, I don't have a LED light right now. That's why I came to this forum, to read some reviews on a couple of lights.


----------



## Robert_M

Malkoff Wildcat (MD3 or MD4), E1B with VME + M30, X400 on Glock 17. My EDC, SF LX2, goes in the drawer. I'm not allowed to post attachments for some reason ... hence no photo.


----------



## kwkarth

Robert_M said:


> Malkoff Wildcat (MD3 or MD4), E1B with VME + M30, X400 on Glock 17. My EDC, SF LX2, goes in the drawer. I'm not allowed to post attachments for some reason ... hence no photo.



You need to host the photo somewhere on the web and then you can link to it through the "insert Image" command when you post a reply.


----------



## Beacon of Light

I have a candy lineup of 30-35 on my windowsill. MiniMag 2AA LED (2), iITP A3 EOS, Maratec Natural, Nitecore D10 GDP & R2, Quark AA, Jetbeam Jet-I Pro I.B.S v.1.2, Dorcy 1xAAA Gen III in blue and silver, 2 Black CMG Infinity Task lights (Gen 1 with the crappy anodization) and Gen.3 with the black carbon film on the + battery terminal, Gerber Infinity Ultra in black, Gerber Trio in Silver, Connexion, Connexion X2, Liteflux LF2XT Natural along with a host of Chinese lights and my unsung heros the Streamlight Tasklight 1xAA and a Nuwaii 2xAAA in smoke chrome. Almost forgot I have the Fenix E01s black, nat and purple there too. EDIT: forgot my good friend the Energizer folding lamp 4xAA that gets over 200 hours on low!!!! 2 Pak light 9V lights the basic one with low/high with glow in dark head, and the plus version with brighter lumens but less runtime in Black.

On my nightstand I have a Maglight 3D NiteiZe drop in, iTP C7, Fenix LD20, Nitecore D20, Quark AA*2 Ti, Energizer folding LED lamp 4xAA and there is another 1 or 2 I am forgetting. 

On my lamp near my bed I have Zebra light H50, 2 River Rock headlamps .5 watt Nichias Smoke grey, and translucent blue, 2 Energizer headlamps with the 2 white and 1 red LEDs with slide switch, 1 6 LED Energizer headlamp 4 white LEDs and 2 red LEDs, Princeton Tech EOS 3xAAA 4 mode headlamp and 2 hanging LiteFlux LF2 and LF2XT in Black.

Probably more on each area that I am forgetting. I have the rest of the lights scatterred throughout the house.


----------



## NutSAK

NutSAK said:


> Novatac EDC-120P set at 1 lumen
> Elektrolumens Ohio 2C
> Springfield xD-M




Mine has already changed.... 

Novatac EDC-120P
Peak First Responder (with 18650 and the wonderful SS momentary)
Springfield XD-M


----------



## jcw122

The only nice light I own is the Quark AA/AA^2 Tactical in Warm, so that's what I have


----------



## Speedball

3 D malkoff......


----------



## SuperLightMan

I'll play too, though my Wolf-Eyes Sniper is a Xenon flashlight..so sue me.


----------



## Dolby

Just a lowly Garrity #KN300GST03A Touch/Lite 8 LED Desk Light. Runs hours and hours on an ancient set of (3) 2000 mah NiMH! Mostly just a nightlite. I also have a Garrity Luxeon 1W mini spot light across the room. 

I keep my favorite (and most used) lights, my Fenix P3D on my computer stand where I spend most of my time, and my Fenix P1 on my keychain. The P1 is just the handiest light I have ever owned. RCR123A lasts months in it and it's got more juice than a 4 D incan Mag. The HA III is taking a beating though - which surprises me.


----------



## Ian2381

Here's what my night stands look like...


----------



## SuperTrouper

I keep a 6D cell Maglite with a TerraLUX TLE-6EX LED drop-in beside by nightstand. A 3D Rebel Maglite sits on it and so does my EDC, a Fenix LD10, when not in my pocket.

I also have a mains powered LED reading lamp with a flexible neck on the nightstand.


----------



## pbtakacs

First generation U2.....not too far away is the X200 on a G21.


----------



## Swedpat

My present nightstand set up is Nitecore D10 and Fenix TA30.


----------



## SoCalMan

Quark Turbo 123x2 set to turbo and a Quark MiNi AAx1. These have replaced my long-standing Surefire L4 Lumamax.


----------



## slowhand23

Nitecore D20 & Black Bear Borealis to turn darkness into daylight


----------



## Dead_Nuts

My Ra 200-Cn; so I don't lose it again.


----------



## hron61

right next to my colt 45 is my lumapower sidekick ultra. priceless...


----------



## dasbury

A2 Aviator - safety first!


----------



## CLBME

My TK10 and Ra EDC executive.


----------



## Larbo

Currently my Ti Quark 123 with AA body with an AW 14500 sits there at night, then its back on my belt in the morning. Nearby is my tk40 and stanley HID and.......

lovecpf


----------



## NonSenCe

nightstand.. jetbeam pro1 with gitd lanyard loop set to lowest 1st. itp eos that starts in medium output. and solarforce l2 with single mode r2. 


and couple others that i have forgotten to put somewhere else: lummi raw, ex10, uk 4aa (sometimes you just need a plastic bodied incan) 

yeah there are couple blunt force trauma tools and knives on it or atleast near by.


----------



## flatline

LF5XT and Photon Freedom Micro w/ Red LED and covert nose.

Oh, there's also a streamlight something or other mounted on the Glock. I'm pretty sure it's LED.

--flatline


----------



## PerttiK

This kind of twist-charge light:




And a safe-light handyman.


----------



## Robin24k

I've got my 3D LED Mag mounted on the wall (love the sound it makes when I remove and replace it), and my 2AA LED MiniMag on my nightstand.


----------



## ampdude

Incans are my go to tactical lights, but the 3AAA Sunlight Slim with 100 lumen warm LED head sits on my nightstand now in addition to the others.

With the nice forward clicky, decent output and no silly modes to deal with, it really is a fairly suitable stand-in as a tactical light.


----------



## corvettesR1

I enjoy keeping my LitefluxLF3XT near for use when I get up at night. It has a perfect low and will quickly ramp way up if needed.It tail stands and the switch is quiet.


----------



## samwise

There is a an ez aa with a trit attatched suspended on magnets above my bed.


----------



## JWRitchie76

My nightstand sports an EZ123. What is easier for my wife to use when she needs to!


----------



## MWClint

Brass Peak Rainier 2xAA and whatever edc i was carrying at the time.


----------



## MarNav1

Changes regularly but I keep low output lights there. I bought a modded E1E from beamhead that is just right for those night bathroom trips. The head was modded for Aleph Le and I put a McE2s on it. Low setting is just right and I just point it at the ceiling for bathroom use. My ML1 is never too far away either. Also the NiteCore EZ CR2w is great on low as well.


----------



## gunnerdog

*What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

OK, so i am looking for some suggestions for a night-stand-light. 

I have been a hardcore "cheap light guy" for all my life until this summer when i really needed a light, and my $1.99 LED failed me. I decided to get a reliable light so this would never happen again. My research (reading hundreds of threads on this site) led me to purchase the HDS Rotary.

After using the HDS for a while (great light) i have become addicted to quality lights. I purchased a Stainless Preon REVO for my keychain (amazying little light) and have now found the need for a light which will mostly live on the nightstand. 

This will be used mostly for hunting down "bumps in the night" so the following features appeal to me:

-- low/medium/high/strobe 
-- 400+ lumins for blinding intensity
-- more flood than throw
-- crenulated bezzle (i don't think an intruder would get past all the .40 cal lead i'll be throwing towards him, but just in case it would be hice to use it as a head bashing tool...)
-- medium size... its not an EDC, but i don't want it to be so big and heavy that i can't hold it out at arm's length comfortable for an extended period.
-- rechargeable 18650's
-- price around $100 for the light only (i'll budget some money for protected AW 18650's and a charger)

Some lights i am already considering:
-- Fenix TK15 -- Only 333 lumins...but has a side switch for switching modes (which would be nice to go from strobe to constant on whilst holding a pistol in one hand...)
-- Olight M21-X -- not available yet, but has the XM-L and a reported 600 OTF lumins...however you need two hands to change modes...
-- Olight M20S-X -- also not available yet, but has max 500 OTF lumins and a side switch for switching modes

Just need some help thinking of other possibilities before i purchase. Also, what is the general reputation of the Olights?

thanks!


----------



## BadBulb4U

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



gunnerdog said:


> This will be used mostly for hunting down "bumps in the night" so the following features appeal to me:


 
I have a Streamlight TLR-2 with a Glock 21SF piggybacked on it. Since I'm not getting close enough to anyone brave enough to break into my house, I don't plan to have a face to face conflict. As for a regular flashlight, I have a Olight M20 Warrior, which I like very much.


----------



## TyJo

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

The Armytek predator is a new light from a new company, but I like mine. You can choose smooth/OP reflector, cool white/neutral/high CRI emitter, and it accepts 18650, 2xRCR123, and CR123 batteries. It is a thrower, but if you get the OP reflector that will increase the size of the hot spot. Its an option. I don't own one, but you might want to look at the Fenix TK35 as well.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

SF-A2 in red is on my nightstand. I like the red LEDs in the middle of the night... where white light tends to blind me. *EDIT* I am replying to your thread title, not the questions raised in the body of your post.


----------



## ScottFree

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have about three depending on the situation. A HDS 120T for general navigation and snack hunting and either a Surefire Z2-S or a 6P Defender. In terms of furniture and other obstacles nothing much changes in my house and everything is kept neat and tidy to keep my mental map is up to date so I can navigate in the dark if I need to without the lights. 

In terms of their use I always prefer single-mode lights like the Surefires rather than multi-mode like the Fenix and Olights for tactical navigation since I don't want to suddenly have to change modes from low to super bright if there is a unwelcome visitor.


----------



## gunnerdog

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



BadBulb4U said:


> I have a Streamlight TLR-2 with a Glock 21SF piggybacked on it. Since I'm not getting close enough to anyone brave enough to break into my house, I don't plan to have a face to face conflict. As for a regular flashlight, I have a Olight M20 Warrior, which I like very much.


 
I love the TLR-1/2/3 but, i would like to be able to point my flashlight at someone/something without pointing my weapon at them...

TyJo - i am on my way over to the Armytek website to check out the predator right now.


----------



## jstalford

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

6p. Easy to use, reliable, bright enough to blind others, not too bright that it blinds me .


----------



## afdk

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

 Surefire E2DL, 200 lumen is plenty!


----------



## delanovanwyk

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Fenix PD-31, I just can't be without it!!


----------



## tonkem

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have a few. One for low low, Sunway m30a using 4 eneloop batteries, and puts out 500 lumen(probably emitter lumens) but plenty bright on high. New model puts out 600 lumen with the xml emitter. I have a surefire e1l for around the house and to kill my cr123 batteries. And my fav light is the Lupine Wilma TL. 1100 lumens on high, and smaller (height, then both the e1l and m30a! Has a strobe, and 5 levels of light. 50 lumen, 230 lumen, 330 lumen, 440 lumen, 660 lumen and 1100 lumens 

It is a true flood light, and for its size, it cannot be matched, IMHO. Price is the only issue at $550 for the light. Battery is proprietary, but lasts and lasts  They are about to release some new models, one of which is the Piko at 750 lumens and a bit cheaper and even smaller, and the Betty TL is rumored to put out 2600 lumens with a bit longer batter then the wilma TL. You can see some info about this light http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314299-NEW-Lupine-Wilma-TL-***NOW-WITH-OUTDOOR-BEAMSHOTS*** I have some pics of the light next to the m30a and e1l 

Enjoy

Tony


----------



## Wrecked

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

For bumps in the night I don't use a flashlight. The gunfire usually lights up the room pretty good.


----------



## henry1960

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Zebra Light SC600....Excellent Choice!!
http://www.zebralight.com/SC600-Cree-XM-L-750Lm-Flashlight-18650_p_55.html


----------



## stoli67

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Ra high CRI clicky and a LF2XT with a trit tail cap...


----------



## brembo

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Download's Pocket Rocket v8, Colt .45 National Match Gold Cup. Combined with the German Shepherd that is either snuggled up next to me or laying in the doorway, it makes for a very secure feeling. I sleep very well.


----------



## Wrecked

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



brembo said:


> Download's Pocket Rocket v8, Colt .45 National Match Gold Cup. Combined with the German Shepherd that is either snuggled up next to me or laying in the doorway, it makes for a very secure feeling. I sleep very well.



SC51
2 Great Danes
1 Mastiff
Fluted Glock 23C


----------



## whiteoakjoe

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I'm going through the same decision process now, I decided that I want it to use AA's (eneloop) because kid's will use it and don't really want them to be playing with Lith-ions. I have quickly become tint picky so I am thinking about the Jetbeam PA40 Neutral or waiting to see what 4Sevens produces with the high CRI LED i have heard they are getting. A Quark AA2 in high CRI might just be the ticket. Have a Fenix LD40 in the truck and that would be a good choice but probably not duplicate it, having to much fun looking for something new...


----------



## cgonko

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

MG P-Rocket SST-50 (no longer available). There's now an XM-L version. Wall-O-Light either way. Set it to immediately turn on to high, and you'll fry eyeballs if you wake up in the middle of the night to use it.


----------



## SantaClawz

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have a Fenix LD20 R5 on my nightstand at lowest setting. Its also my everything flashlight.


----------



## JS_280

Quark AA^2 Tactical set to High->Moonlight and Streamlight TLR-1s attached to Glock 17 on my nightstand. 

Quark AA Tactical set to Low->Turbo on wife's nightstand.


----------



## LumensMaximus

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Jetbeam TC R2 Titanium for super low, McGizmo Haiku and my S/F G2L w/ Malkoff m61...


----------



## duro

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

lumintop td15x comes with one extension already, but get another so you can have two 18650's in it. 720 emitter lumens. It's bright and has everything you're asking within your budget. I love mine, it's on the nightstand right now.


----------



## shado

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



LumensMaximus said:


> Jetbeam TC R2 Titanium for super low, McGizmo Haiku and my S/F G2L w/ Malkoff m61...


 
Good choice!! The Jetbeam TC R2 is probably the perfect light for a nightstand :thumbsup: My Fenix TK45 and Haiku XM-L has had nightstand duty for a while, but It's time for a change


----------



## lightfooted

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I recently decided to retire my Surefire 6P incan which served faithfully as my tactical light for the last 15 years or so, when I replaced it with a Solarforce L2P with an XP-G drop-in. That light has more recently been replaced by an L2T with an XM-L. Since I don't black out the exterior of the house at night and keep some low lighting on even after going to bed...I don't have a need for a low-powered light to navigate. The Sforce xm-l has a nice floody beam even though it's a smooth reflector.


----------



## CheepSteal

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Armytek Predator on mine. Tightened bezel = Full blast. Loosened bezel = moonlight mode. Crenelated bezels on both ends, killer throw, won't switch modes using the tailcap (won't accidently activate low mode or something). You can also program it to have strobe on loose bezel mode.
I don't have a firearm though  so I pretty much have to rely on sheer light intimidation (and a knife) to deter bumps in the night.


----------



## Onuris

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep 2 SureFire lights on my nightstand, my Milky modded L1 Lumamax, which is my primary light that I always carry with me, and a red LED L1 which I use if I get up in the middle of the night to use the restroom, attend to one of my kids, find a toy while servicing the girlfriend, or whatever.



brembo said:


> Download's Pocket Rocket v8, Colt .45 National Match Gold Cup. Combined with the German Shepherd that is either snuggled up next to me or laying in the doorway, it makes for a very secure feeling. I sleep very well.



We live on 147 acres, mostly wooded, and the mowable land surrounding the house is gated with an 8 ft wrought-iron fence surrounding it. I have installed an extensive and elaborate surveillance and silent warning perimeter system which is practically undetectable and undefeatable. No one will get past the fence without us knowing. We have 4 very well trained guard dogs- two Dogo Argentinos and two Akita Inus, which reverse roles of guarding inside and out depending on weather/season. They won't bark before they attack. We have quick access to our home protection guns in the unlikely event the need would ever arise- Stag 6.8 SPC piston AR, Kriss Super V, FN PS90, or Arms Room Rem 1100. They all have a SF 6P with a Solarforce red LED module, the carbines also have a SF X400 LED/laser weaponlight, and the shotgun a SF LED foregrip.

I sleep very peacefully as well..... :sleepy:


----------



## shane45_1911

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

SF C2 w/ M61 for bumps in the night, and HDS 140 for the 0.07 lm covert midnight snack runs.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep a Fenix TK45 and Zebralight SC51. Together these give me very low output and small size and a wall of light if needed. Both run on AAs.

A TK41 lurks in a drawer and a 65W HID in the wardrobe if more light or throw is needed.

Here in the UK I can't throw .40 cal lead so have a Monadnock PR24-STS close to hand instead.


----------



## gunnerdog

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

wow, great suggestions!

I am loving the Jetbeam TC R2 but its a tad above my price range... 

the Armytek Predator is another contender...

MG P-Rocket looks good...

dangit, i need ALL OF THEM!!!

Now i am thinking about lights to keep in my car and truck. Thanks guys, you are all responsible for me going broke.:devil:


----------



## duro

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

ignore those. the lumintop td15x with an extension is what you need.


----------



## gunnerdog

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



duro said:


> ignore those. the lumintop td15x with an extension is what you need.


 
It looks like a great light, but having two 18650's in series makes me nervous after reading the battery forum...http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...d-Close-Calls-The-dangerous-side-of-batteries

The last thing i need is for my flashlight to detonate right next to my face on my nightstand.


----------



## Bigmac_79

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I've got a V20C that seems to fulfill your requirements for a night stand light. It's got a good low (so I can get out of the room without waking up my wife) and has a high of 438 lumens, bright enough to light up any room, and see for a great distance outside. It also has a strobe mode, which I suppose could be useful against intruders.

For a car light, I landed on a Beamtech T6 from DX. Very bright, can take any combo of batteries from 1x18650 to 4xRCR123, and a great price


----------



## Lighteous

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep a Streamlight LED Strion on a charger that is mounted to the side of my nightstand. I can always locate it in the dark because of the charger's flashing red LED. That light is more of an emergency light and I rarely use it other than to test it out to make sure it's functional. I also keep a ZL SC51 and a Quark 123-2 within reach. Currently the SC51 gets the most use, but both have settings at the extremes--firefly low and 200+ high with a nice variety of levels in between.

For awhile I kept my SC600 on the nightstand--until one instance when I was too quick with the switch. I wanted firefly but instead got the sun! My wife was unequivocal about how she felt about the instant and intense illumination of our bedroom. Can't really blame her.


----------



## brembo

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



gunnerdog said:


> It looks like a great light, but having two 18650's in series makes me nervous after reading the battery forum...http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...d-Close-Calls-The-dangerous-side-of-batteries
> 
> The last thing i need is for my flashlight to detonate right next to my face on my nightstand.


 
Get GOOD cells (AW, Redilast etc), maintain them and above all don't be an idiot with them. Spend the bucks for a quality charger (I like cottonpicker's offerings) and expect a very low chance of "venting with flames". Or go the eneloop route with one of Fenix's TK models.


----------



## Paul6ppca

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I use a CPF VB 16 with MCE (or XML) super low low,way lower than moonlight,programmable level for on,with ramp up /down buttons,1 18650 over 400 lumens,with a diffuser!

Like this but older CPF version.
http://flashlightconnection.com/VB-16-Flashlights/VB-16-R2-p332.html

The VB-16 R2 is a fantastic all-around flashlight. Very easy to use, featuring two simple buttons to either increase or decrease the light's brightness. Its max output level is super-bright, and is nicely focused for lots of throw. (The most throw we've seen compared to flashlights of similar size!). The low level is extremely low, especially when using a single 18650 Li-Ion battery. Any output level between high and low is also available, just press the buttons near the head to increase or decrease the brightness. A full sweep from low to high only takes 2 seconds. You can set the light to any brightness level, and the selected level will be memorized.... you can flash the light on and off as many times as you want, the brightness won't change until you make it do so. To turn the light on and off, just press the rear tail switch. You can also half press the tail switch for momentary operation or for signaling.


----------



## duro

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

you'll be fine. Just charge often. I'm super happy with mine, it gives you a lot of options. This light also fits your criteria to a t. Real easy to change modes, remembers the last mode you were in, etc...


----------



## RoBeacon

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

4Sevens Quark AA^2 R5 Moonlight is great for getting around without disturbing other and the 200+ to light the way aint bad either.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Surefire A2L-RED
and Surefire M4-CB with nailbender high warm drop in.


----------



## duro

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I use a fluke t5-600 given to me from my company for work. but never use it for work, so I use it to test my batteries. Use that and you'll never have a problem


----------



## jh333233

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

2 SST-50 2*18650, Large and small heads
SF G2-BK w/ R2
SF C2-HA w/ R5
SF E2e-SG stock LA
Chinese cheap AA R2
Chinese R2 thrower
Chinese 18650 no-value R2

Besides my bed, on the lowest level of bookshelf(same height as bed)


----------



## Bigmac_79

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



jh333233 said:


> 2 SST-50 2*18650, Large and small heads
> SF G2-BK w/ R2
> SF C2-HA w/ R5
> SF E2e-SG stock LA
> Chinese cheap AA R2
> Chinese R2 thrower
> Chinese 18650 no-value R2
> 
> Besides my bed, on the lowest level of bookshelf(same height as bed)


 
I think your nightstand is bigger than mine.


----------



## think2x

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Inova X5 red with depleted cells.


----------



## GaAslamp

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Here is the flashlight I reserve for those who are "courageous" enough to forcibly enter my home, probably because they find me so irresistible! The attached grip has an integrated kinetic energy anti-scumbag system that emits its own full-spectrum light in short, blinding flashes.






There are situations, however, in which a different type of defensive finesse is required--less energetic but with greater momentum in scientific terms, or less perforating and more bludgeoning in plain English if you prefer. And of course it needs to emit light just like everything else I own. I tried a 6D Maglite but found it lacking in size, leverage, and sturdiness for this purpose. As usual, when the industry fails to fill a requirement, it is up to the common man to improvise his own tools. Behold the mighty Cranium-Cruncher Mk 1 flashlight!


----------



## jh333233

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Who ever comes in unauthorized shall taste my Dual-SST50-Storm Strike(WoW Geek, Shaman's talent)
Muhaahaahaaa
Pics included,i was sitting on the bed


----------



## Wrecked

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



GaAslamp said:


> Here is the flashlight I reserve for those who are "courageous" enough to forcibly enter my home, probably because they find me so irresistible! The attached grip has an integrated kinetic energy anti-scumbag system that emits its own full-spectrum light in short, blinding flashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are situations, however, in which a different type of defensive finesse is required--less energetic but with greater momentum in scientific terms, or less perforating and more bludgeoning in plain English if you prefer. And of course it needs to emit light just like everything else I own. I tried a 6D Maglite but found it lacking in size, leverage, and sturdiness for this purpose. As usual, when the industry fails to fill a requirement, it is up to the common man to improvise his own tools. Behold the mighty Cranium-Crusher v1.0 flashlight!


 
Awesome. Necessity is the mother of invention! :twothumbs


----------



## kt1

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



gunnerdog said:


> What light do you keep on your nightstand?
> 
> I have been a hardcore "cheap light guy" for all my life until this summer when i really needed a light, and my $1.99 LED failed me.



$1.99 ?!?! Too expensive for me  I keep a red led keychain bought from DX. The red light is much better in the night than white. It's a shame there's no affordable AND reliable flashlights with red led. E.g. Photon pro is way too expensive replacement for a light that costs almost nothing.

So there goes my answer to your headline question whether you want it or not


----------



## sleep creeper

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have my Streamlight Ultrastinger charging at all times next to my bed with my taurus 24/7...incase i dont need to use my gun ill just use the US as a baton


----------



## adept1

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I've been using a Jetbeam Jet-IIIM (original Q5 version) tail-standing as a night-light on a low-ish setting, of course with the option of using high when needed. After my daughter falls asleep turn it off and flip it over standing on its bezel. It's got a tritium vial attached to the tail so we can see it if we need to get up and go to the bathroom, etc. Works great. 18650 lasts forever in this usage scenario.


----------



## cratz2

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Solarforce L2T with a single mode XML drop in and an AW IMR 18650 next to the CZ PCR.

When time allows, I'll switch some modules around and use the Surefire C2 with the same single mode module but right now the C2 has a 3 mode module.


----------



## Philonous

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

My SC600. The low is just great, and I've yet to blind myself with it by accident (though I can see how it could happen).


----------



## Photon Phreak

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

E1B Backup and a M3 Tactical Illuminator on my Glock .40


----------



## slate

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep a Dereelight CL1H with a DD Malkoff P7 dropin at my bedside. Its a pure wall of light. Like holding a Lightbulb in my hand. Lights up a room better than any of my XML,MC-E,XP-G dropins that I own


----------



## Mdinana

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



gunnerdog said:


> for hunting down "bumps in the night" so the following features appeal to me:
> 
> -- low/medium/high/strobe
> *-- 400+ lumins for blinding intensity
> -- more flood than throw
> *


Do you plan on blinding the other person, or yourself? Cuz those 2 will just blind you as well with back spill.

Go try some of your lights after you've been asleep for a few hours, and see if you really need 400lm. Seriously. Set your alarm to 3am, then get up and wave it around like you plan to if it were real.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

HDS 200T. Set to level 1 (.07 Lu.) If I need more light, which seldom happens, all I have to do, from off, is Click > Push > Hold for 200Lu. That's a lot of light in the dead of night and the action is extremely fast. The 'light will return to off from burst when the switch is released. This works well for me and I am constantly amazed at how useful level 1 is. I have momentary and memory activated and I think this method may not work with some other settings.


----------



## ecallahan

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

For me it is a Malkoff M60W in an MD2 body, with high/low ring. I use an AW 2900 18650 for a little extra capacity. It meets most all your criteria except strobe and crenelated bezel.


----------



## nbp

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



Onuris said:


> We live on 147 acres, mostly wooded, and the mowable land surrounding the house is gated with an 8 ft wrought-iron fence surrounding it. I have installed an extensive and elaborate surveillance and silent warning perimeter system which is practically undetectable and undefeatable. No one will get past the fence without us knowing. We have 4 very well trained guard dogs- two Dogo Argentinos and two Akita Inus, which reverse roles of guarding inside and out depending on weather/season. They won't bark before they attack. We have quick access to our home protection guns in the unlikely event the need would ever arise- Stag 6.8 SPC piston AR, Kriss Super V, FN PS90, or Arms Room Rem 1100. They all have a SF 6P with a Solarforce red LED module, the carbines also have a SF X400 LED/laser weaponlight, and the shotgun a SF LED foregrip.
> 
> I sleep very peacefully as well..... :sleepy:


 

That's an awful lot of security, especially for someone who lives out in the sticks. You must have gotten in deep with some baaaaaad people.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

As of today I have 4 lights on the nightstand. Fenix TK35, SF G2X PRO, JB RRT-21, and ZL SC600. In the bed with me is the newest 3D Maglite and a SF G2 Defender with a Thrunite 3 level R5 drop-in.


----------



## fl0t

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Nitecore IFE2
or
Jetbeam RRT-0

These lights are capable of ultra low, even lower than my HDS rotary. That is why I keep them on my nightstand.

On the floor next to the nightstand I keep:
95 LED aluminum light
200 LED Guide Gear flashlight
6D Maglite


----------



## webscrounger

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Not sure of the model. It is from dealtime extreme, and MC-E light on 18650's. Lights up the room and would likely blind an intruder. good enough for me.


----------



## T45

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

My night stand flashlight started with a 6D Maglite, then to a 3D with a Terralux LED upgrade, then to a Surefire 6P upgraded with a P60L module, which is occasionally replaced with a Surefire E2L. Every so often I keep my County Comm Stainless Steel AA nearby also.


----------



## Onuris

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



nbp said:


> That's an awful lot of security, especially for someone who lives out in the sticks. You must have gotten in deep with some baaaaaad people.



Not really, have mostly had some issues with kids from an upper class neighborhood down the road and some drunk adults who use my land as a party site, or to fish and swim in the lake that part of my land borders. Being out in the middle of nowhere in a nice area, thought I would not have to worry much about having my home or pole barn broken into. I employ the teenage kids of my closest neighbor who lives about a mile down the road from us. His daughter cleans my house, and helps with landscaping, and his son is groundskeeper, keeps my vehicles washed and maintained, runs errands, and keeps a watch on my property if he can when we are not home. A little over a year ago, was out to dinner and movie with my gf, is an every other Saturday routine for us, and some thieves broke into the pole barn. Neighbor kid saw their flashlights, jumped on his dirtbike to investigate, fired a few shots at a safe distance into the sides of their vehicles with his Mini-14 and chased them off. They were in a few pickups, one with a trailer. They stole my Banshee quad, Polaris 4x4 quad, Dixie Chopper mower, plow for my Dodge Ram, drill press, band saw, my 10 year old daughter's dirt bike, one of my son's 125cc shifter karts, and assorted power and hand tools. They also started to break into my house, but the dogs must have given them second thoughts, only had the Dogos at that time and kept them inside when we were away. It was an obvious planned out break-in, suppose having a big new custom timber frame home gave them the impression that we have a lot nice stuff to steal. Told by local law enforcement that thieves are targeting out of the way places more and more, as there are not as many people to observe them, and takes a long time for law enforcement to show up. Never found out who they were, as of yet were not caught. Stuff is insured and replaceable, does not really matter much. Am mostly concerned for the safety and well being of my family. 

Being a proponent and practitioner most of my life of the defensive arts and personal security, I decided to turn my homestead into a fortress. Installing security systems is part of what I do for a living, cost was no object or concern, so I went all out and upped my security to the highest level possible short of hiring Blackwater to protect it.


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Have a Zebralight SC50+, Keygos KE05 and Trustfire X9.


----------



## moon1234

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

TK20 and Walther P99 in 9mm. No dog, but my wife has dog ears and hears everything. Does that count? :naughty:


----------



## Grizzlyb

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Ain't so bad, depending the size.


----------



## Acid87

Lonely old Mag ROP 2D for bad boys and a HDS high CRI. No guns no knives since the UK doesn't like us to protect ourselves.


----------



## Wrecked

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



Acid87 said:


> Lonely old Mag ROP 2D for bad boys and a HDS high CRI. No guns no knives since the UK doesn't like us to protect ourselves.


 
Oh it must be like Washington D.C. where there isn't any crime.


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



Wrecked said:


> Oh it must be like Washington D.C. where there isn't any crime.



:shakehead That's like saying there's no sin in Las Vegas.


----------



## Acid87

Wrecked said:


> Oh it must be like Washington D.C. where there isn't any crime.



Exactly! Glad the politicians are keeping us safe....

Didn't know there were American states that were nannied like us over here.


----------



## LedTed

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

 NiteCore D10 with Trit


----------



## ms1496

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Lumapower IncenDio V3+ Neutral...
Has the right amount of low light levels as not to wake the house :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay611j

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Fenix TK40 and a Fenix E01 for the late night bathroom trips.


----------



## scout24

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

My nightstand is a small three-shelf bookcase, and the bulk of my lights are stored on it in front of the books. Ti Titan first one in reach, gets more real minutes use than any of my others, at least until the days get shorter. My well-used Haiku XP-G, a Milky Creemator, Zebralight sc60w, SF A2, 6v Makai XM-L, and an Aleph Mule w/ 3spd Sundrop LE round out the "primary" shelf spots. Others tucked in here and there, probably a dozen in reach as I'm typing this... More serious things than lights to answer the "bump in the night" in reach as well, but the lights would definitely make that easier.


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

my two LF2XTs; both with blue trits in the tail (one of which is from Steve's 2nd run of titanium LF2XTs). i also keep a Ti neutral-white 4sevens mini 123 and a neutral-white LF2X (with diffuser film over the inside of the lens; for reading).


----------



## tmarks11

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



Acid87 said:


> Didn't know there were American states that were nannied like us over here.


Nope, DC is nothing like UK... The Supreme Court overturned the DC ban on handgun ownership 3 years ago. Now any DC resident can go out and buy... Hmm, nope no gunshops in DC. Err, uhmm, any DC resident can get a handgun shipped to a registered FFL dealer in DC. Of which there is only one. And he is "temporarily out of business".:huh:

So DC is just like the UK (wrt gun ownership). Except that all the bad guys have guns.


----------



## bwall85

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have a novatac 120p with upgraded emitter and a bezel with 3 tritium vials on my nightstand as my bump in the night light.

Inside my night stand, beside my .45acp is a surefire 6z with a malkoff m61 drop in. I like this with my pistol because it'd be blinding in the dark and there is generous spill for room cleaning. The combat grip is nice too.

For your criteria id suggest looking into Jetbeam brand lights. I think the Jet III series might be up your alley and their new 2cell 123 lights (which accept rechargeable) are somewhere around 400 lumens now. Plus most of them have the strobe, various settings, etc. I have an older model of the Jet III M and it's a great little light. Good blend of throw/spill, easy to switch/program modes, rugged, etc.

Bugoutgear is where I always send people for them. Cpf discount there too. Good people.

I have some experience with Fenix and while it isn't negative, I would purchase a Jetbeam over it FWIW. No experience with Olights.

Good luck.


----------



## run4jc

For now- a Surefire A2 with FM Strion socket and bulb plus Calipsoii warm white ring..Zebralight SC50+ and Fenix E01. In reach - a Walther PPS in .40 loaded with Hydra Shoks...and old faithful, an Ithaca featherweight 12 gauge loaded with 00 buckshot. It changes from time to time.

"Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it!"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep two. I Inova 5X in RED for my insomniac strolls. 

And a LEGO with a Oveready Torchlab Triple XP-G Cool white, that starts on out on high as a blinder light.


----------



## gunnerdog

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



run4jc said:


> For now- a Surefire A2 with FM Strion socket and bulb plus Calipsoii warm white ring..Zebralight SC50+ and Fenix E01. In reach - a Walther PPS in .40 loaded with Hydra Shoks...and old faithful, an Ithaca featherweight 12 gauge loaded with 00 buckshot. It changes from time to time.
> 
> "Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It looks like I'm gonna have to buy a few different lights...:thumbsup:

I used to keep hydro shoks in my .40 until I found the federal HST's... I recommend you check them out.


----------



## nicodimus22

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Right now, it's the Nebo Redline. I'm sure some flashlight elitists will scoff at that, but I'm on a tight budget, and it fits the bill nicely. I sure wouldn't want it shined in my face, that thing is hella bright for a $29 light. I DID spring for the aluminum upgrade ring so it's more sturdy and less childish-looking.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

It keeps changing... now it's a FM 1 x 18650 body with a Cryos cooling bezel, black TiNi crenelated ring, UCL, RPM tailcap with 3 yellow trits and McClicky with a Manafont (I know) XP-G R5/5mm red drop-in and AW 2600 protected. It's fancy, I can find it in the dark, and the 2 modes are perfect... a 1.1A XP-G and a 25mA red LED... What is that... about 100 hours off of a 18650 in red mode... Roughly two and half hours on high (XP-G) - not bad at all... I'm still going to try to mod it with an XM-L and see what I get... Maybe I can source a super-efficient and bright 5mm red LED to replace the stock "Eye of Sauron" that comes with the drop-in... For you all snobs out there - I respect quality manufacturing, but that drop-in is just cool...


----------



## John Spartan

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

At present, just two lights. The first, is a Sunwayman C10A for those times I get up in the middle of the night - simple, foolproof for the 3/4 asleep fellow. The other, is a Fenix TK-50 which I reserve for those times I am involuntarily woken up and inevitably cranky. I suspect that these will change as I learn more about what is out there in the world of flashlights.


----------



## blub

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Maelstrom X10 on the nightand, RA Twisty 85TR in the bathroom.


----------



## Titanium81

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



burntoshine said:


> my two LF2XTs; both with blue trits in the tail (one of which is from Steve's 2nd run of titanium LF2XTs). i also keep a Ti neutral-white 4sevens mini 123 and a neutral-white LF2X (with diffuser film over the inside of the lens; for reading).


 
How far away can you see your Blue Trits?

I am thinking about getting some but want to know how bright they are.


----------



## Wrecked

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



blub said:


> Maelstrom X10 on the nightand, RA Twisty 85TR in the bathroom.



Um. Why do you need a flashlight in the bathroom? :duh2:


----------



## nicodimus22

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



Wrecked said:


> Um. Why do you need a flashlight in the bathroom? :duh2:


 
I don't think it's that strange. I have one in every room in the house. If the power goes out at night, I don't want to be stumbling around the place feeling for a light.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



nicodimus22 said:


> I don't think it's that strange. I have one in every room in the house. If the power goes out at night, I don't want to be stumbling around the place feeling for a light.



+1. I do not think it strange either. I keeps lights in several places around the house.


----------



## direct00

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

My PD20, as it's my only high end light right now  Time to get another soon


----------



## run4jc

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



bondr006 said:


> +1. I do not think it strange either. I keeps lights in several places around the house.


+2


----------



## Samy

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



tmarks11 said:


> Nope, DC is nothing like UK... The Supreme Court overturned the DC ban on handgun ownership 3 years ago. Now any DC resident can go out and buy... Hmm, nope no gunshops in DC. Err, uhmm, any DC resident can get a handgun shipped to a registered FFL dealer in DC. Of which there is only one. And he is "temporarily out of business".:huh:
> 
> So DC is just like the UK (wrt gun ownership). Except that all the bad guys have guns.



Don't forget that the general duty police aren't even allowed to carry guns in the UK... 

I'm patiently waiting for my Zebralight to turn up in the mail, i need some low lumens as my current 2 lumen Klarus is far too bright for a midnight snack run... or is this just an excuse to buy another light 

cheers


----------



## Samy

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



tmarks11 said:


> Nope, DC is nothing like UK... The Supreme Court overturned the DC ban on handgun ownership 3 years ago. Now any DC resident can go out and buy... Hmm, nope no gunshops in DC. Err, uhmm, any DC resident can get a handgun shipped to a registered FFL dealer in DC. Of which there is only one. And he is "temporarily out of business".:huh:
> 
> So DC is just like the UK (wrt gun ownership). Except that all the bad guys have guns.



Don't forget that the general duty police aren't even allowed to carry guns in the UK... 

I'm patiently waiting for my Zebralight to turn up in the mail, i need some low lumens as my current 2 lumen Klarus is far too bright for a midnight snack run... or is this just an excuse to buy another light 

cheers


----------



## mattevt

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep a Quark 1232 Turbo X on my nightstand. My programmed modes are max and moon. I keep it on moon so I don't blind myself walking to the bathroom. It's just a quick twist to max if needed...but it's never been needed. I don't know if I'm happy or sad about that.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I keep a Lowes 2C Task Force model close to the bed.

Rather underrated flashlight. Only downside is that it uses a reverse-clicky.


----------



## snypr

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

E2DL....works great


----------



## Bigmac_79

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I recently added a 50mW green laser to my nightstand, in addition to my V20C. The V20C is great for getting around, because it can go low enough to keep from waking up my wife, or high enough to light up an entire room like a light bulb. The 50mW laser will be an anti-intruder light.


----------



## Changchung

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

I have in my nightstand a cr123 based light with a cree xp-e from dx, it is enough...


----------



## Dreamaster

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Another one here with a Surefire E2DL, though I JUST placed my order for an Eagletac P20c2 XM-L today. I don't know for sure but I don't think my Defender puts out quite as much light as it did when it was new.

I also have a TLR-1 mounted on my G19. 

When I get my EagleTac in I am for sure going to do comparison beamshots of all 3 lights!! So excited!


----------



## mpett1

*Whats on your night stand?*

For me I use a Fenix E21 on high. Its an older one that puts out 150lm. Dont need anything too bright and blow my own eyes out.


----------



## A.marquardt

*Re: Whats on your night stand?*

*I use a* *Jax Z1vn MTG2 Dome on v2 on my nightstand. At 4 lumen it makes a great ceiling bounce night light, plus I always have access to the 3000 lumens on high.* *Vinh really outdid himself on this light.*


----------



## claptrap

New here, so hello! :wave:

Surefire G2X Pro on my wife's nightstand and HDS EDC Rotary 170 on mine.


----------



## torchsarecool

Not quite as fancy as claptrap but I use either an olight i3s or sunwayman d20a


----------



## wedlpine

Right now in the rotation is a Shadow SL3 for looking into the backyard and a Thrunite Ti for getting around the house in the dark.


----------



## ChibiM

Sunwayman V11R, changing brightness faster and more accurate than any "non-magnetic variable control ring" out there. Need 1 lumen, youve got it, need 200/400lumens, youve got it,
go back a little, , or a little brighter, no problem.you got it.. all in simply turning the magnetic control ring.
No clicking, or pressing and holding a switch., little dimmer or brighter, No problem!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5

PD35 set to turbo / 960 lumens, and a green G2 Nitrolon with M61LL.


_


----------



## nfetterly

At home it's a surefire e1e with a LED "drop-in" and a copper tail. I'm going to put a trit in the clip where the two side pieces come up.

When I travel it's a Sunwayman V11 (I think that's the model). Aluminum with a Ti control ring and ti bezel with 5 trits in it (visible from the inside & outside of bezel). The cooling fins have 12 trits in thsm. So it tailstands on the bedside table. I have a AW 14500 in it, if for some reason I cannot charge it when required I can always drop in an AA battery. Sweet travel light.


----------



## bdogps

My Armytek Wizard. Only because it is so compact and that it ranges from three lumens to a whopping 1200 lumens.


----------



## reppans

An XML Quark Pro with a 14500 or an HDS (XPL). These are the only lights I found that can provide a "bright" moonlight (~0.3 lms) and good low low (~3 lms) - so I don't blind myself silly with dark-adapted eyes - yet has a single-handed momentary max from ON for an eye searing ~400-800 (SB) lumens. 

I couldn't imagine trying to clear rooms with a true tactical UI - ie, hundreds of lumens with a momentary from OFF forward clicky.... think I'd be far blinder than any potential perp in my home .


----------



## Vinniec5

Surefire Peacekeeper, E1D and Y300. loaded for Bear


----------



## pineapple

Malkoff MDC AA using the .3 lumen setting for routine middle-of-the-night stuff.

Malkoff MD3 with a V4 Wildcat head for any not-so-routine stuff.


----------



## LedTed

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



LedTed said:


> NiteCore D10 with Trit



Sometime in 2012, I happily upgraded to a NiteCore D11.2 with Trit.


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Titanium Innovations button light, TerraLUX Lightstar80, EA41 (like that 1 lumen low!), Seraph 6, original G2 with LF triple mode XP-G, EA8, Photon Freedom, and last but not least, TM11. [Table space is in short supply at my place so they all live by my bed.] My first to grab is the EA41 for the low low to let me navigate without blowing all my night vision. I like that I can hit Turbo with a single press from off if I need it, as well as Strobe with just two presses. If I really want to burn someone's eyeballs, the TM11 is right there as well. The others are there because that is the best place to keep them right now. One of these days I am going to get a desk, then I can get a little more organized.


----------



## kj2

Olight S15-L2 with extension-tube and diffuser.


----------



## riffraff

Olight S10R.


----------



## Taz80

G2 with a M61w and a T60CS and a M10 and a V11...... ummmm I refuse to say any more:shakehead, I don't want anyone thinking I'm some kind of a nutjob flashaholic:nana:.


----------



## riffraff

Taz80 said:


> G2 with a M61w and a T60CS and a M10 and a V11...... ummmm I refuse to say any more:shakehead, I don't want anyone thinking I'm some kind of a nutjob flashaholic:nana:.




Too late. :twothumbs


----------



## Cerealand

C2 with Silva mule and a HDS Rotary.


----------



## NonSenCe

at the moment there is only: zebralight h501w, zebralight h51w, 47s preon2, preon1, fenix tk11, itp a3, LminiII mce version and romisen g2.


----------



## thenorway

What is sitting there lately.

Eagletac D25C2Tivn V3
Acebeam X60Mvn
4Sevens ATOMvn Its magnetic so sticks to the lamp
C20Cvn Lately one of my EDC favorites.


----------



## RIX TUX

O.D SF G2 with 300-400 lmn drop-in, clicky switch with a lime green robber cover, Nitrolon®​ feels great in your hand.


----------



## joe226

Currently I have a Fenix E05 and a Klarus MiX6 Ti, but usually I have my go to flashlight a Nitcore MT21A.


----------



## flashfan

Wow, this thread is over five years old...and I still have the SAME LED flashlight on the night stand (actually one of several): the Eternalight Elite Max. Yah, long since discontinued and my light is battered and bruised...but it's still a workhorse that gets used almost every day.


----------



## radiopej

I have a Fenix TK22 (T6). Nice and weighty, good modes. Having moonlight would be cool, though I get why it's not there.


----------



## Big Al W

Nitecore TM06 here... Nice and weighty but not so big that it offends


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Charles L.

Usually the headlamp I used for reading that night. In most cases that's the ZL H600F.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*

Typically I have 2, a Nitecore MT2A, and a Streamlight Stylus with a Red light so as not to wake my wife when I venture down the hall in the middle of the night.


----------



## ashwednesday

Solarforce body and head in glossy black, perfect match for the Surefire 6P, with a matte black flush L2M bezel and actual Surefire 6P momentary (Z41 type) tailcap switch with a T6 led module and Trustfire 18650. 

I feel this light does a lot of things well. It is "tactically" correct with the momentary switch, looks sharp (who doesn't like the looks of the 6P?) but it is brighter than a regular 6P incandescent and will take rechargeables. The head and body together were $7.50 from Solarforce, the T6 led was less than $10, and the Surefire tailcap was $15 on eBay, the parts all look like they were matched at the factory, and I didn't have to pay anyone to bore out a Surefire body. I swapped the "aggro" crenelated bezel for a regular matte black bezel, but since it's almost entirely recessed, it looks super clean. 

I don't think I have a use for regular forward or reverse clickys anymore, so I buy heads and bodies from Solarforce in their "accessory" category since I'm not going to use their tailcaps anyway.


----------



## hyperloop

The Olight ST25 Baton for it's incredible low, normally I use partially discharged AAs from my 1 year old son's toys, the light can hit the moonlight mode and the low, that's good enough for bedside use, then there is the Jetbeam M1X warm also with an incredible low mode. That's about it for me.


----------



## reppans

hyperloop said:


> The Olight ST25 Baton for it's incredible low, normally I use partially discharged AAs from my 1 year old son's toys, the light can hit the moonlight mode and the low, that's good enough for bedside use...



Careful "vampiring" used alkalines, especially in series - it's pretty easy to get into a reverse charge situation and leaking cells.... don't ask me how I know .


----------



## Chameleonbear

The only flashlight I currently have, since my microstream died (battery leaked) is a LEDLenser T2​. It has met my needs for as long as I've had it. Now though I'm looking into getting more/new lights... Mostly because people think I'm addicted to collecting knives :shakehead so I figured I'd widen out my other collections.


----------



## JBE

Olight S-15 Baton with a battery extension tube for longer run times.


----------



## ForrestChump

claptrap said:


> New here, so hello! :wave:
> 
> Surefire G2X Pro on my wife's nightstand and HDS EDC Rotary 170 on mine.



:welcome: Fine choices Sir!



HDS 120, soon to be substituted with a SF P3X.

The HDS will still go everywhere else... everyday....


----------



## guthrie

Underneath my bedside cabinet is a 5 led worklight I took out the skip at work. One of the leds is broken, but it works well enough. 
But it doesn't matter so much, since I can find my way around my flat in the darkness anyway.


----------



## ForrestChump

guthrie said:


> Underneath my bedside cabinet is a 5 led worklight I took out the skip at work. One of the leds is broken, but it works well enough.
> But it doesn't matter so much, since I can find my way around my flat in the darkness anyway.



Surefire G2X Pro... You'll love it. $63

:welcome:


----------



## Kraken

I have my old school Surefire 6Z next to the gun safe on the nightstand. I also have a Fenix TK41 in the low setting placed on the floor next to the bed.


----------



## think2x

I have a Palight within arms reach for normal nightly tasks but also have quick access to a couple other brighter ones if the need arises.


----------



## Kraken

Kraken said:


> I have my old school Surefire 6Z next to the gun safe on the nightstand. I also have a Fenix TK41 in the low setting placed on the floor next to the bed.



Need to clarify, the 6Z was modified with a LED head, so I think I'm OK listing it in a LED thread.


----------



## Bruno28

I have a Niwalker mm15, Thrunite tn30, olight s10, olight r40, jetbeam rrt-01, jetbeam Jet II Ibs, led lenser p7.2, fenix E09. 

In the drawer of night stand a Olight SR52. 

I keep most of them in the night stand. As the night stand is large.


----------



## smokinbasser

A Fenix PD35 in the headboard of my waterbed. My nightstand is my walker, a Quark Mini TI 123 and Quark Mini CR2 and one Fenix E99TI. You cannot have too many lights if a disaster strikes.


----------



## NeilP

What is a nightstand?



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Bruno28

NeilP said:


> What is a nightstand?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


a small table beside your bed. Where you can put things like alarm clock, phone, book etc.


----------



## NeilP

Ah American English
Would call that a bedside table over here.

Disappointed now. Thought it was going to be something more exiting than that . 



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## 416isToronto

⬆⬆LoL!!!
Sunwayman M11R (nw) 
Jetbeam RRT01


----------



## ForrestChump

416isToronto said:


> ⬆⬆LoL!!!
> Sunwayman M11R (nw)
> Jetbeam RRT01



:welcome:


----------



## DellSuperman

Solarforce L2P with 18650 extender running a Malkoff M61 WL..
Long tun time with sufficient light to do whatever i need at home. Double off as a mini-baton as well...


----------



## Folsom Blues

I keep a Surefire 6p and Glock 23 in the nightstand. Most importantly, I have my bulldog at the foot of the bed to wake me up :sleepy:


----------



## Greta

Folsom Blues said:


> I keep a Surefire 6p and Glock 23 in the nightstand. Most importantly, I have my bulldog at the foot of the bed to wake me up :sleepy:



You mean your bulldog is actually a WATCH dog?!?! How did you manage THAT? Ours just look at us like "Hey! You gonna take care of that? We're trying to sleep here!" -


----------



## kj75

Fenix CL20


----------



## ronniepudding

(Wow, this thread turned 5 years old in October!)

I sometimes have an Olight S15-Ti on my nightstand, but it seems to wander around the house a lot. The goal is having a moonlight AND turbo readily available, which the S15 does in one package... when I remember to bring it upstairs with me. Inside the nightstand drawer is a Fenix LD10 (head tightened for turbo) and an L3 Illumination L10C (always starts on 0.03 lumens ultra-low moonlight).


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ForrestChump

@ Folsom

Almost forgot:

:welcome:


----------



## Greta

ForrestChump said:


> *
> PS - Gretta Whats your nightstand light? Im sure a few of us are curious.*



My "nightstand" is my desk. So here is a photo of what's on the top of my rolltop desk...


----------



## Robin24k

ForrestChump said:


> Joking aside, you do have some interesting nightstand choices. Thanks for posting.


Especially the Dust Destroyer...might not be a bad idea, as my nightstand is covered with dust.


----------



## cowsmilk

HDS Rotary for me. (Technically, that's not a picture of my nightstand. You'll just have to pretend it is for now.)


----------



## Greta

ForrestChump said:


> Oh,come on Greta!
> 
> I was expecting a Surefire Hellfighter 5!
> 
> :nana:
> 
> Joking aside, you do have some interesting nightstand choices. Thanks for posting.



 ... Truth is the lights that end up on my nightstand are the ones I have over the years consistently USED. I literally have BINS of flashlights that I've accumulated - and it isn't to say that because I don't use them, they suck. It's just that some end up standing the test of time more than others and are exactly what I need and want for certain uses. And I'm also very particular about putting my lights back where they belong when I'm done with them so I can find them when I need them. God help anyone who uses my lights and doesn't put them back!! They get a blast from the Dust Destroyer - 



Robin24k said:


> Especially the Dust Destroyer...might not be a bad idea, as my nightstand is covered with dust.


----------



## Charles L.

Greta said:


> And I'm also very particular about putting my lights back where they belong when I'm done with them so I can find them when I need them. God help anyone who uses my lights and doesn't put them back!! They get a blast from the Dust Destroyer -



My kids are always moving my lights from where they belong. I'm going to put a Dust Destroyer in my stocking for tomorrow morning!


----------



## Greta

Charles L. said:


> My kids are always moving my lights from where they belong. I'm going to put a Dust Destroyer in my stocking for tomorrow morning!



LOL! Good plan! Merry Christmas and may you be "dust" free! :santa:


----------



## socom1970

- Cool Fall Spy 007 Tri-V2 with four green trits 
- JHanko D10 XP-G2 with 12 green trits
- Milky KL2+Leef M-C 2x18340 HA natural body+SW02 with Merkava 360 trit isotope marker.


----------



## Charles L.

ForrestChump said:


> Careful,
> 
> My parents did that and look how I turned out.
> 
> - Forrest



 Yes, if they follow your lead and start asking for Surefires, Elzettas and HDS's, that will up the flashlight ante quite a bit! Right now they each have an L3 Illuminations L10 (Nichia 219 emitters no less -- but wasted on them, as they haven't acquired tint snobbery yet), but insist on using the bigger lights. And more on topic, those L10's sit on their night stands.


----------



## Labradford

I've got a Fenix TK15 S2 and a little ol' Fenix MC10 :tired:


----------



## Boss Hoss

The undisputed KING of the "Heavy Duty" baton lights that comes in at 3k Lumens, 14 inches, 3lbs 9 oz. the Elektro Lumens "Brutus Maximus" Flashlight in Alumabronze..


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

Currently on my night stand is a Nitecore Tube

[JBE] Do you have trouble with that combination (Olight S15 with extender tube) with high parasitic drain? I thought it was a bad set of batteries but I can't keep my S-15 to last over about a week sitting idol or with very occasional use.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

This thread would fit more in the Led Flashlight section.


----------



## twin63

I'm using an older 4Sevens Quark AA2 with a neutral white emitter.


----------



## Stream

Zebralight SC600 and a Fenix E01. The SC600 is for when the E01 is too bright or not bright enough


----------



## JerryM

A Thrunite Ti with the low, 0.3?, moon mode. I also have a 3C cell Maglite for a bump in the night.
Jerry


----------



## 1DaveN

Fenix E25. I really like it, and I'm surprised not to see it mentioned more in these forums.

When I get around to it, I'll move the E25 to my desk, and put a PD35 on the night stand.


----------



## Downwind

I'm new here. I have an old school 4D maglite. It's fairly new. A burglar stole my old 5D. I've got an Olight S10 coming from Amazon.


----------



## M82 X-2

I've got a nitecore P12. I got it after reading an article on the art of manliness blog. That's what really got me interested in this stuff.


----------



## chaosdsm

Nitecore SRT-7 right next to my Para Limited 14.45


----------



## oneinthaair

ZL 600 MKII L2 there is just something about it I love!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radu1976

*Thrunite Ti and SUREFIRE E1L 3/45 lumens*


----------



## bdogps

chaosdsm said:


> Nitecore SRT-7 right next to my Para Limited 14.45



Nice one mate!


----------



## otis311

I have had a Surefire 6P LED bedside for probably six years now. Poor thing never gets used. Always works though when I check it. Not the brightest by todays standards but I am confidant in it's function.


----------



## richbuff

Nightstand flashlights were out of vogue from 09-07-2011, 09:02 PM through 12-18-2014, 05:59 PM? :shrug:

Niwalker MM15 has recently replaced Rayz 1000 lumen as my nightstand LED flashlight.


----------



## Andrew LB

It's not exactly on my nightstand but this is my go to light next to my bed. It's a modified surefire 6P but I changed around the internal so the recall doesn't bang everything up. The pressure switch that it's lacking is currently on order. 






If anybody's interested it's an LWRC M6A2 in 5.56 upper with a surefire muzzle brake, and the lower was machined by me. EOTech holographic sight coming soon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tandem

Wife's side: Zebralight headlamp always hanging on the bed post.

My side: A ZL SC600 Mk II L2 as of this week, but also the ever-present Malkoff MD2 hi/lo with M61 light.


----------



## bignc

Andrew LB said:


> It's not exactly on my nightstand but this is my go to light next to my bed. It's a modified surefire 6P but I changed around the internal so the recall doesn't bang everything up. The pressure switch that it's lacking is currently on order.
> 
> 
> If anybody's interested it's an LWRC M6A2 in 5.56 upper with a surefire muzzle brake, and the lower was machined by me. EOTech holographic sight coming soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



LWRC makes good stuff. Mine is all BCM- lol- cuz I couldn't quite machine my one lower!!! Mine is a mid-length and with that same surefire MB, it hardly moves under recoil. I have a G3L on it and that's by the door. 
On my stand is an HDS- Tac (set to moonlight for one-click and a click, press and hold gets me strobe.) Oh and a pair of Sig 226s in 9mm for the wife and I.

REALLY like having moonlight and high/ strobe in the same package.


----------



## Echo63

HDS clicky (170GDP, tactical switch)

and a SWM V10R ti

and a Surefire U2

and a Surefire 9P (moddoo neutral 1000l triple dropin)

and a Surefire C2 (malkoff HCRI M61)

and a Surefire 6P on the wifes side of the bed (Nailbender single level dropin with 40degree optic)

there an SF M6 there too - and a Magcharger down beside the bed, and a Maxabeam under the bed, along with a bunch if other lights.


----------



## Quoddy

Only one actually on my nightstand is a McGizmo 3S 119v Mule. Perfect light for around the house at night.


----------



## Sherman01

Streamlight Baton Lite


----------



## randje

On my nightstand: a simple Eagletac P20A2 MKII (hopefully soon an Eagletac T25C2 XP-L V5)


----------



## Berneck1

Nitecore EAX, and Thrunite Neutron 2A V2.




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## DaveG

Pal light, easy to find in the dark.


----------



## Greenbean

P2X Fury, with Surefire grip ring, on FM 18650 body,


----------



## mcnair55

Torch from Poundland.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

mcnair55 said:


> Torch from Poundland.



Which model and approximate price?

Bill


----------



## mcnair55

Bullzeyebill said:


> Which model and approximate price?
> 
> Bill



Chinese import no name and of course a £1 as that is what Poundland charge.


----------



## cowboyarcher

Surfire 6PX Defender for me.


----------



## voicemaster

Sunwayman D40A


----------



## maro69camaro

McLux iii PD gets home duty.


----------



## ariep

Nitecore P12


----------



## Chay

ThruNite Neutron 2C V2


----------



## greatscoot

McG XR-19 and McG 2x123 Mule head with trits (this one comes with me during the day).
Trits make them very easy to find at night.


----------



## RobertM

At this very moment...
HDS EDC 170 219 clicky
SureFire Y300 Ultra
Fenix E35UE
Photon Freedom Micro (red LED)


----------



## Greenbean

OD green Surefire G2 with M61L HCRI2


----------



## wjv

Typically: (on the night stand)
- My EDC light (Spark SG5)
- My "House" light (Fenix LD22)
- A Kershaw folder

Typically: (in the night stand)
- My Emergency lost dog, lost child, earthquake, burglar light (a 1x18650 light - Currently a TK15, 337 Lumen ver)
- Spare 18650 and Enloop AA cells
- A Taurus M85CH house gun (.38 special)
- A S&W M442 with Crimson Trace grips CCW gun (.38 special)
- Multiple speed loaders


----------



## fridgemagnet

Zebralight SC62w - great moonlight, and powerful enough for any eventuality.


----------



## guitarhero

fridgemagnet said:


> Zebralight SC62w - great moonlight, and powerful enough for any eventuality.


 

Sc62w same here, it is an awesome light


----------



## sarge1967

THRUNITE TN12 on nightstand. 
Streamlight TLR-1 mounted on Remington 870 next to bed.


----------



## Billm67

Surefire 6P with a 1 Mode Cree X5 bulb....it's right beside a custom built stainless 1911! Neither the light or the gun are anything fancy, just proven reliable technology.


----------



## thagbert

Ummm a Nebo Redline with variable beam. Provides a nice flood when I'm looking for stray kids around the house without blinding them. :twothumbs


----------



## a1mu1e

Solarforce S2200. One morning I'll wake up with a concussion:laughing:


----------



## dansciurus

Haha I guess I keep my light shelf too close to my bed. All my lights are within bed range haha.


----------



## blah9

Lately I've switched to using the Nitecore TM06vn for pretty much everything and leaving it on my nightstand at night. It's the newest light I have so it's fun to have that much power in such a small package.


----------



## JPA261

Elzetta Bravo with a high/strobe tail cap with the Raven Concealment pocket clip and Elzetta Alpha in case Bravo goes down.


----------



## smooth2o

Nitecore EC21. It has a red light flashing mode that, when on, I can put it bright side down to see just a little red something coming through the crenelated bezel in the dark so I can find the light. It has a 1 lumen moonlight beam so I don't disturb anyone. I might mention it has a 960 lumen strobe in case I HAVE to disturb anyone. Then, if that doesn't do it, I have a Glock 26 next to it just in case the disturbed person doesn't go away. And, a cell phone to call the cops in case the disturbed person cut the wires. Not to mention the SOS strobe I can flash out the window at the cop car so he knows where I am, since he is scheduled to arrive 20 minutes after the crisis.


----------



## radiopej

At the moment it's the Olight M20 because of instant strobe and GitD tailcap. However, hooked up to the stand in a holster is a 4D Maglite that has a Terralux drop in. That's my "noises outside at night" light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

ZrayVN
PD35
G2 incan


----------



## mbw_151

My HDS set to turn on at 0.6 lumens for normal navigation in the dark and a Surefire Z2 with Malkoff M61N for when things go "Bump". Two very different applications that require different lights.


----------



## Pete4638

I have a Fenix LD22 and a Black Diamond Orbit LED lantern. The LD22 is a nice flashlight, though it is a bit long for pocket carry. I like how you can cycle through the power ranges without turning the light off. The Black Diamond Orbit lantern lights up the entire room, making walking around a lot safer and easier.


----------



## bdogps

One night I heard something going "bump" but did not have a torch. Now I have my Thrunite TN30 in my night stand.


----------



## aginthelaw

have an swm d40avn. love the super low with a long press of the power switch since my little one has been sleeping with us lately because of some nightmares (his cavy is at the vet: i think he's missing him). i can turn on the light without blinding everyone and ruining their chances of returning to sleep. the throw on this modded version is outstanding. i still haven't caught the gremlin that's been taking the bricks off my garbage. whatever it is, it has sharp teeth since it's chewed a hole thru the lid.


----------



## jjp888

A big 4d maglite.No need to search for other weapons if some one break into your house he he.........


----------



## ElBee

I've got a Nitecore P12 if the needs for serious lumens happens to arise. My little O Light I3 EOS is with my keys and a couple other EDC items and is in reach as well.


----------



## run4jc

HDS 250 rotary tactical. Surefire G2 and Spy 007 in the nightstand drawer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Brightholzer

A 3xC cell $20 Home Depot "Defiant" thrower. It's a floor mount model, not nightstand. Nightstands here get cluttered with other fodder like a lamp, alarm,............ and phones, other pocket flashlights, wallet, folder, hair thingies (not mine), water bottles (half mine), and occasionally a unwelcomed pet (hmmm). 
The home depot light is not very supportive of additional tools for us two-handed humanoids but is also is large (tall) enough where you can not miss the proper purchase with one semi-conscience swipe of a arm. Nuttin exotic, it uses ******* of all common cells, but it works exceptionally well. And it is something I'm never going to "borrow".


----------



## Dknight16

LensLight KO Ti (which recently replaced my Olight M20).


----------



## cland72

Surefire LX2


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ryukin2000

LD41 is permanent night stand duty with turbo mode set. I usually use my edc for reading and other tasks. Usually rotate between sc62w and qpa-x.


----------



## mikehill

Solarforce extended L2P with a K3 head.
Mike.


----------



## Eskimojo

Blackhawk Gladius with new stronger led.
Used to be on my duty belt.


----------



## ven

Right now,olight m20vn,TUBEvn and tm06vn u3


----------



## Winnemuccaed

An Olight s15-ti, Nitecore srt3 and a 5 dollar 1AAA Dorcy. Until recently the Dorcy was my most used lite, great for checking the time, going to the bathroom, etc. A lot of use for 5 dollars!


----------



## desmobob

On my nightstand is an old Surefire 6P with a Cree LED drop-in and an even older Streamlight 4-AA plastic light... the Surefire is the "bump in the night" light and the old Streamlight is for general "I need a flashlight" use.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## ParaShootist

I have two. My primary go to nightstand light is a Surefire G2 w/Malkoff M61LL. I’d grab it for anything serious. Its ultra-reliable and plenty of light to check around my place at night.

I also have a streamlight micro AAA for those times I just need a little bit of light (don’t want to hurt my dark-adjusted eyes). I can palm the micro and allow just enough light for the moment.


----------



## beastman

TK-75. Great for seeing stuff from my deck out large distances in the back yard and surrounding area


----------



## Fireclaw18

I have a cheapie tiny Cree 3W on my nightstand. It's a budget 1xAA size zoomie light half the size of a Sipik 68.

Like most of my recent lights, I modded it. It's currently sporting:
1. Rubber grip
2. Copper heatsink below the star
3. 16mm direct copper Noctigon star with Nichia 219B high-CRI
4. 15mm 3.0 amp 3-mode driver from Mountain Electronics
5. runs on 1x IMR 14500.
6. Tailcap clicky switch replaced with an on-off style electronic switch.

It's a decent light that puts out a nice high-CRI beam in a small package. But it's not a barn-burning and won't wow anyone with its output.


----------



## run4jc

HDS 325 and 140 nichia. Both executive. And that little old Spy XPG2. Oh, they move off the nightstand regularly!


----------



## djburkes

Fenix LD60, Zebralight SC62, Olight M2X-UT Javelot, and a Streamlight Protac HL.


----------



## rlwzuniave

Most recently, a Nitecore TM26, OLight S10R, or my latest acquisition, an Olight S30R. The selection evolves depending on which one I remove from my pocket at night. I like the challenge of trying to remember where the buttons are in the dark!


----------



## mhdena

Mini LED Maglite and 3D LED Maglite


----------



## ZMZ67

Malkoff MD2 w/M61N,Surefire 9P w/M61N SHO and a Surefire G2 w/M61WLL


----------



## zipplet

As of recently, my Olight S10R. As it's my main EDC it makes sense to bring it to the nightstand when I go to bed. The half lumen mode is also excellent for bathroom visits!


----------



## maglite mike

Mag Tac in the drawer with the glock and a mag xl 200 on th stand. I like the candle light mode on it


----------



## Norm

A PKFl2LE, the low level is great for those middle of the night excursions. :twothumbs


----------



## MidnightDistortions

The only LED light i got on my nightstand currently is the LEDLenser T7, but i also recently included a 2nd gen 2D Mag since i lost a few of my older lights. The T7 is also my secondary EDC. The rest are incandescent lights, they are less bright than the lowest lumen LED i have which is the E25 at 8 lumens. When your eyes are adjusting to the dark 8 lumens can be pretty bright. I got a couple of incandescent lights that are on the lower 1 or 2 lumen level which is really all i need at night unless i am trying to look for something, that's what i got the T7 and 2D Mag for.


----------



## BigBluefish

Zebralight SC62d with an AW 18650 and a Malkoff MDC/VME/M61W and an AW 16340.


----------



## delus

I keep HybridLight Solars on several windowsills around the house. A very under appreciated brand.


----------



## Reji22

A Nitecore P12 hanging by the bed post and a Nitecore TM15 on the side table. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Hardyboater

Nitecore EC1 great little thing


----------



## richbuff

richbuff said:


> Nightstand flashlights were out of vogue from 09-07-2011, 09:02 PM through 12-18-2014, 05:59 PM? :shrug:


Nightstand flashlights were out of vogue from 03-22-15 through 07-20-17? :shrug:

My current nightstand light is the Acebeam X45vn, 25,000 lumens. Aim at ceiling and click and the whole room is dazzling white. I have other lights on my nightstand, but this one is King. 
P60vn Quad XP-L HD 2 cell host Cryos Cu head, 4,300 lumens is my Nightstand Queen. 


----------------
I carry my EDC every day.


----------



## desmobob

desmobob said:


> On my nightstand is an old Surefire 6P with a Cree LED drop-in and an even older Streamlight 4-AA plastic light... the Surefire is the "bump in the night" light and the old Streamlight is for general "I need a flashlight" use.
> 
> Take it easy,
> Bob



I'm kind of glad that Richbuff awakened this old thread. Times have changed and new lights have hit the scene. My old Surefire 6P w/Cree LED drop-in has been gifted and I don't even know where the old Streamlight is. My nightstand light these days is a Fenix UC35. If I experience serious trouble and need a sudden, bright flash of light, my Smith & Wesson Model 66 is close by as well. 

But when I'm traveling, I always have another nightstand light: either an Armytek Wizard Pro or Tiara Pro headlamp. I love the moonlight setting on these when I'm sleeping away from home; they're traveling nightlights! They also are great hands-free emergency lights if I ever have to find my way out of an unfamiliar place in the dark.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## LeanBurn

My Maglite 2AAA modded with the Ultra High 95CRI Yuji LED. 

At less than 10 lumens its perfect to navigate around without disturbing anyone else...


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

HDS rotary.
Malkoff Hound dog.
Varapower turbo 2
Varapower 2000
Malkoff MD2.

I just realized that I have a bunch of lights. I have a few others in different places.


----------



## Tribull

Lumanmax L2


----------



## Paul6ppca

Still my electro lumens 3D Blaster,
Modded xml. Bright and heavy!


----------



## Bourbon City

It varies for me. Tonight it's be my Thrunite TC12 V2.


----------



## ven

It varies for me to, sometimes it can get busy!................... when you grab a light in the night it can be like a lucky dip








Coffee tables can become littered to


----------



## sandalian

I put a Convoy L6 next to my bed, as well as this Manker E14 with custom lighted tailcap as "locator" in the dark.







I also put EagleEye X6 at my daughter room with lighted tailcap as above but in blue color.


----------



## Rob13v

I usually have a Streamlight Microstream nearby, but on my SO's side I've placed a Bushnell 350 lumen tac light. We also have a few Surefires by the back door and garage door.


----------



## dmattaponi

Thrunite TN4A and 2Av3 (for momentary on option).


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Thrunite Archer 1a v3 NW.


----------



## bkb

I've had a lot of different lights on my nightstand over the years but right now it's my Zebralight sc600 lll HI .


----------



## Minimoog

I have tried MANY over the years and never settled on one as long as my Ever Ready (mahogany wood) household lamp. Hits the spot in so many areas:

Stands upright
Lays on its back for ceiling bounce
Has a handle to carry it
Won't roll away / knock over
Beam is wide with soft hotspot, lights the whole room
Not too bright - but enough to see everything without hurting your eyes
Switch is easy to use in pitch black - find the handle and feel below this
Runs on AA (I added a regulator and AA battery holder)
Looks nice on the bedside
Plus dreaming of what it has lit up in its 100 years on Earth helps make for pleasant dreams!

Can't ask for more really...


----------



## aginthelaw

I have my t6vn fiat lux for cooking squirrels in the tree outside my bedroom window (they've been jumping on the screen to get in...again). I have my sc32 and h502 for when I wake up at 3:45 am to get ready for work, but I always knock those over and have reach for one of the olights I have there : m20, m22, m23, m2xs-ut, and m3x (? It's long and uses 2, 18650's). I also have a tiara, wizard pro and an olight headlight with the external battery pack whose model number always escapes me. There's a zombie green (remember before zombies it was parrot green?) cerakote u21vn, for reaching the far corners of the room (it's actually the smallest bedroom, the kids need the big room for their toys) and the tn36ut that I just scored for $30 with 3400 mah batteries AND thrunite charger off Craigslist. I use that when the wifey won't shut off the tv so I tell her I'm going to read with my book light

I forgot the convoy s2 that I had turned into a direct drive one mode 18350, my manker pl10


----------



## vadimax




----------



## Modernflame

ven said:


> It varies for me to, sometimes it can get busy!................... when you grab a light in the night it can be like a lucky dip



Mind = Blown. Your coffee table is torchaholic ecstasy. 

Lately, my Malkoff Wildcat v6 has been my night stand light. The low beam is not torture on dark adapted vision, but I can flood a room with light on high beam if necessary.


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff MDC 1AA XP-G2 6200K.


----------



## Swordforthelord

A Surefire 6P with a Malkoff tailcap, an M61WLL and an FM35 red filter.


----------



## sp5it

Damn, so many flash lights, no night stand here....


----------



## rayman

For me it's a 2D Maglite modded with a XM-L2 at 3000 K/mA ;-)


----------



## Scout90

May sound boring with all the high performance lights I read about on here, but I keep a SF G2 and/or a T.O.P.s that is very similar to SF G2 on the nightstand and an Niteize iNova keychain type light on my person.


----------



## bykfixer

PK Design Lab PR-1, one of each finish PL2, a SureFire EB1c, and an Elzetta Alpha... oh yeah and a pre nite-ize Inova X-1


----------



## sbslider

I go back and forth between my Manker E01, Manker E02, and Thrunite Ti-3. All start in moonlight mode, which is most important for me.


----------



## Sambob

These are on my dresser literally 2' from my bed, I don't have a night stand. 
1. Maglite mini mag pro
2. Thrunite T30s
3. Eagle eye X7
4. Convoy S3
5. On the road M3
I switch off between 2,3,4 as my EDC belt carry and 5 goes In my pocket.


----------



## Fireclaw18

*1. Manker E11 *(modded). Driver replaced with FET driver with moppydrv firmware. LED swapped to XPL HI 5A2.
*2. Skilhunt DS16* (modded). Driver replaced with FET driver with moppydrv firmware. LED swapped to XPL HI 3D
*3. Jaxman E2L* host (modded). Driver replaced with DrJones H17F. Emitters: 3xXPL HI 5A2.
*4. Emisar D4* (modded). Emitter swap to 4xXPL HI 5A2. Talon Grip tape added to body tube. This one's an amazing powerhouse. On a 30Q output is 4200 lumens out of a light similar in size to a Zebralight SC63. With the 18350 tube installed this light becomes a tiny pocket light close in size to a Zebralight SC32 yet still outputs 3500+ lumens on an Aspire 1100 mAh 18350.


----------



## Illum

Above my nightstand accessible anytime
Solarforce L2P w/ EDCPlus triple Nichia dropin
Fenix CL25R
Streamlight TLR-1 HL w/ Glock 19 Gen3

Below my nightstand accessible by opening the headboard behind the pillows
Streamlight TLR-1 HPL w/ Keltec SU-16CA


----------



## zulumoose

Leaning against the bedstand/wall is my 20 year old 6D Maglite with LED upgrade, and on the bedstand is a Klarus Mi7, so I have direct access to low, turbo, strobe, or an all night medium with elephant clubbing ability.


----------



## UnderPar

Olight S30R Baton


----------



## deadchicken

For years it was my trusty 4sevens Quark 2AA with the twisty head. It was also my EDC. Tighten for bedtime, loosen for EDC. I recently lost it and I'm sad. Currently looking for a replacement and have a new S2R. It's really neat for a EDC, but I'm not sure the side button will make it to bedside.


----------



## peter yetman

Foursevens are selling some Quarks on Ebay for 19bucks each. I ordered one a while back for a friend with no probs.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/4sevens4...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
P


----------



## vadimax

peter yetman said:


> Foursevens are selling some Quarks on Ebay for 19bucks each. I ordered one a while back for a friend with no probs.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/4sevens4...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> P



With postage expenses doubling the price, eh?


----------



## deadchicken

peter yetman said:


> Foursevens are selling some Quarks on Ebay for 19bucks each. I ordered one a while back for a friend with no probs.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/4sevens4...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> P



The twisty was the key. I have my old L2D here as well, with a similar interface. It's doing fill-in duty until I find a replacement.


----------



## ANTIHER0

Thrunite tn12, also an Olight Valkyrie on my G19


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I keep a few lower level output lights on my night stand for navigating to the bath room or kitchen. In my drawer I have a SF M6 LED monster, with a 2 1/2 inch window that runs easily on two 18560's

Bill


----------



## ven

The M6 beast in the draw asleep.............ready to be woken

Other evening i had a few at hand, i like to swap them around for any use. Last night for example, the 120 4000k 219b was used by Rach and I had the little ZL looking for a DC cap on the x65vn(yes cant find anywhere.........so annoying!)
I like choices! variety of colour temp flavours


----------



## wjv

Fenix TK15UE (in grey)
The 10 lumen is nice for navigating around teh house at night
The 150 lumen is good for most indoor tasks
The 350 lumen is nice for walking the dog
The 1000 lumen is just for fun

Efficient enough that I only charge the battery once very month or so.


----------



## Mchipman

Olight S2 Baton with a White Diffuser Wand


----------



## herektir

Original fenix tk22 with the 700 lumen turbo. Can easily hold that for 15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## seery

Acebeam K60

Inforce APL GEN3 (attached to an HK P30)


----------



## Tribull

Surefire G3 Fire fighter with a Malkoff M61NLL.


----------



## FREI

(Nite Ize) Inova x5t


----------



## tech25

Zebralight H51fw for reading and 

Zebralight SC600fw with DC-Fix for everything else.


----------



## Lumen83

Surefire kroma. The low red is perfect for getting around the house in the middle of the night without ruining my night adapted vision. And, If I need more light I just push the tail cap in further for high white. Perfect indoor flashlight in my opinion.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Varapower turbo 2
Hds 320 with 18650 rotary.
Malkoff hound dog .


----------



## mickb

for a short while longer a nitecore EC4GT with a 40mm slip on olight red filter. I have gotten sick of fumbling the dual switches in the dark. Will shortly be a pflexpro C8 with hi/lo only setting programmed and FC. Even I can't screw that up under pressure.


----------



## seery

An Inforce APL GEN3 on an HK P30 and an Acebeam K60.


----------



## Winnowill1984

On my Side I've a Thrunite TN12, and on my wife's side a Sunwayman D40a. I like the idea of the glow tape. Might have to buy some.


----------



## arKmm

Maglite 4D with XPG2 dropin. Hi tech I know!


----------



## PWK

Oveready Boss 70 clicky with red secondary, perfect for night time restroom sorties.


----------



## bykfixer

These guys

F to R: 
- an Elzetta Alpha 315 with a PowerTac tailcap that is set for low in nature call use, a sideswitch that insta-strobes all 315 lumens while I reach for my favorite flash/bang device.
- a SureFire EB1c for it's pencil beam to blind the kids who sneak in after curfew.
- a PK PR-1 because it goes everywhere I go and having it in the pocket of my jammies while sleeping is less than ideal.


----------



## squid8286

A Surefire 6P that has the Malkoff 325 lumen head modification. I have other Surefires that are fancier and have higher lumens, and an Elzetta, (all of which I like a lot) but the old 6P with a Malkoff mod to it is the best all around flashlight I have. They are bright enough to make a decent weapon-mounted light, and they also make a great handheld light. For someone who once said "I would never spend more than about $25 for a damn flashlight," I have quite a few. I think I have four 6Ps that have the Malkoff in them. They are "workhorse" lights for sure.


----------



## dmattaponi

I have a few lights on or in my nightstand, but I consider the Thrunite TN4A my official "night stand" flashlight.


----------



## HughJorgan

M23 Javelot.


----------



## bigburly912

P60 quadvn drop in sitting in a solarforce l2c host with a cooling head. : )


----------



## richbuff

Bigburly912 said:


> P60 quadvn drop in sitting in a solarforce l2c host with a cooling head. : )


Nice! I like to flash my P60vn Quad XP-L HD 2 cell host Cryos Cu head on occasion. 4,300 L-words. 

X45vn XHP70.2 at 25,000 loomins and stock Olight S2 Baton have been my nightstand lights for the past couple of months.


----------



## bykfixer

Added a FirstLight Tomahawk LE perp retina popper to the table. 

I trained with the UI for a while before adding it to the 2am lineup. It has a kinda joystick thumb control set up that can do a few different things based on which portion of your thumb is pressing which button.


----------



## Hoodzy98

Bigburly912 said:


> P60 quadvn drop in sitting in a solarforce l2c host with a cooling head. : )


Where would i purchase a cooling" head? Aha


----------



## Tachead

Astrolux A01. A nice single AAA 4000K Nichia 219B 90+ CRI light. Three modes and a nice sub-lumen moonlight mode that doesn't wake you up too much or wreck your night vision in the middle of the night. And, it cost me about $5 lol.

I also have a Zebralight H502c L2 for reading in bed. It has a 4000K 85CRI Luxeon T in it and also has a nice moonlight mode.

I am surprised so many people seem to use such high power lights for nightstand lights. Especially ones that don't have a moonlight or at least a low low mode. For me, there is nothing worse then a bright cool white light in the middle of the night. I might as well just call off the rest of the nights sleep.


----------



## ven

Hoodzy98 said:


> Where would i purchase a cooling" head? Aha



Oveready and cryos , they are cryos heads and come in 2 sizes, your z44 and z32
z44 size in cu




z32 size(larger)


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Added a FirstLight Tomahawk LE perp retina popper to the table.
> 
> I trained with the UI for a while before adding it to the 2am lineup. It has a kinda joystick thumb control set up that can do a few different things based on which portion of your thumb is pressing which button.



 You just cant miss a light in the middle of the night
Although different lights, our nightstands look similar right now. Once i get the Madisons guinea pig off me, i will take a pic! :laughing: (minding it)


----------



## ven

Although it can change regular, right now this is at the side of my bed


----------



## bltkmt

This one


----------



## B0rt

Changes on a regular basis but at the moment this is "sharing my bed":


----------



## HughJorgan

Tachead said:


> I am surprised so many people seem to use such high power lights for nightstand lights. Especially ones that don't have a moonlight or at least a low low mode. For me, there is nothing worse then a bright cool white light in the middle of the night. I might as well just call off the rest of the nights sleep.



Depends on how you plan to use it.


----------



## Tachead

HughJorgan said:


> Depends on how you plan to use it.



True enough I suppose.


----------



## Boris74

Had a Coast LED Lenser V2 for 12 years on the night stand. Put a protac 1L-1AA in its place this year. Nice upgrade after a few years....


----------



## novice

A Fenix MC10 Anglelight. Yes, it has parasitic drain, and I will probably get it upgraded with a warmer led someday, but on low, it is a nice 1XAA "indirect light source" light for the bedside stand when the power goes out. I do like the uncharacteristic blue battery tube sheath. The other, "bump in the night" light is going to be rarely used, but it's incan, and bright.


----------



## puglife

armytek prime A1 pro or thrunite ti3


----------



## JohnnyBravo

P1R Peacekeeper, dual mode, with an Orbtronic 3500 inside...


----------



## B0rt

Guys, more Photos pretty please?


----------



## dhunley1

Malkoff MDC 1AA Nichia 219B V2 and whatever light I carried that day, which is usually my MDC neutral 16650.


----------



## dmattaponi

Thrunite TN4A...



Pictured is the HI version. There is always a regular version in the nightstand drawer also. I've since added Victorinox split rings to all of the lanyard attachment points to preserve the lanyard attachments material.


----------



## phosphor

Xnova 1AA/8LED


----------



## DIPSTIX

Acebeam K60. The wife loves this light and she believes the 1 lumen moonlight mode is perfect.


----------



## PaladinNO

DIPSTIX said:


> Acebeam K60. The wife loves this light and she believes the 1 lumen moonlight mode is perfect.



...Your wife _does_ know that running that thing on full blast will make the dawn look like a 1 Lumen moonlight mode by comparison, right?
She does have a point though. A powerful light kept running on a low-power mode - makes for an absolute age between charges, and yet it's powerful enough to light the entire garden should the need arise.


I'm more conservative, and got a Jetbeam EC-R16 in the nightstand drawer. Though with my precious Fenix TK76 on the wall right outside my room.


----------



## DIPSTIX

PaladinNO said:


> ...Your wife _does_ know that running that thing on full blast will make the dawn look like a 1 Lumen moonlight mode by comparison, right?
> She does have a point though. A powerful light kept running on a low-power mode - makes for an absolute age between charges, and yet it's powerful enough to light the entire garden should the need arise.
> 
> 
> I'm more conservative, and got a Jetbeam EC-R16 in the nightstand drawer. Though with my precious Fenix TK76 on the wall right outside my room.



It's amazing to me the the runtimes we can obtain with the minimum required lumens being used. I abuse my batteries and run turbo or just under whenever doing a activity that I could probably get away with only a hundred or more. Instead I use 5000lm


----------



## MadAmos

Right now there are 5 lights on my bed table.

Fenix TK45 A bit dated but I like this light enough I would like to get a back up if I found a good price.
Fenix TK75
Fenix TK47UE
Prometheus Alpha Ready Made
FourSevens Ti Mini ML

On my dresser 10 feet away the rest of my lights, the smaller AA and AAA are in a couple drawer units with the larger lights on top.


----------



## PaladinNO

MadAmos said:


> Right now there are 5 lights on my bed table.
> 
> Fenix TK45 A bit dated but I like this light enough I would like to get a back up if I found a good price.



The TK45 is a great medium-sized light. I got two of them myself, both loaded with Eneloop AA's, and recently upgraded to Eneloop Pro's in one of them.
They were my "travel lights" for a long time (until I dug into the world of 18650's), precisely of their AA power source.

AA batteries are available "everywhere", no matter how much of a barely habitable wilderness you find yourself in.
And the TK45 got great versatility in its light modes - good spacing, good power.

...And on a personal note, I just love the "gatling-gun" design of the TK45.


----------



## aih

Presently I have an inexpensive small flashlight on the windowsill beside the bed all the time, but also an Olight S1R on charge in the bedroom at night. Starting tonight (if delivered today) I will have an Olight mini on the windowsill or the desk beside the bed at night.


----------



## blah9

Yes, the TK45 is a classic. I still have mine too. I don't really ever use it after switching to 18650's but it's my first really nice light and has a cool design.

My nightstand just has my Emisar D4vn on it these days.


----------



## Darkbain

Currently I have a Fenix pd35tac sitting on my nightstand. I like it pretty well, however I tend to carry my old PD35 all the time mostly cause it is all banged up. Years of service.


----------



## Vemice

Tain. Easy to see:


----------



## WDR65

Currently mine has a Surefire U2, a Surefire Fury P2zx combatlight and just because it needed a place out of the way an Olight M2x Javelot that has no business being used indoors.

I really only use the U2, the Fury is there for a bump in the night.


----------



## Treeguy

On the nightstand? 320Lumen Surefire 6PX Defender.

For a bump-in-the-night light, I want simplicity of use and reliability. Little else matters.


----------



## ank

Emisar D4


----------



## Dutch_Schaefer

Nightstand light is going to be the nitecore p25
great 2 lumen mode for not waking the wifey when nature calls. 
And 960 lumens if I remember right, in case I need to blind a bad guy.


----------



## blah9

Lately it's been the Emisar D4vn.


----------



## sgt253

My nightstand = Surefire AA Outdoorsman. Wife's nightstand = Surefire A2 Aviator (incand/led hybrid).


----------



## bubbatime

Attached to the bed post with an old police duty holster, a Surefire A2L LED/red.

Nightstand is a 500 lumen Surefire EB2 head on a LX2 body.

Surefire X400 on the pistol. Surefire Scout M600 ultra on the AR15 in the corner.


----------



## redvalkyrie

Malkoff M91BW in a MD3 body with hi/Lo ring. I can creep around on low or blast the bad guys on high.


----------



## Modernflame

redvalkyrie said:


> Malkoff M91BW in a MD3 body with hi/Lo ring.



Me too! Me too! Last night my wife woke me up at some point and said "what's that sound?!" Turns out it was just the toilet leaking, but for a moment I went full tactical on the leaky culprit valve.


----------



## tbain1971

I currently have 3: A Convoy S2+ in desert tan, A Convoy S2+ in red, and an Acebeam K30 in tan.


----------



## Stream

I ceiling bounce my SC62w, perfect with the low firefly modes at night.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Thrunite Archer 1a v3 or T5t. I only need sublumen at night.


----------



## olemil

I have a Rofis TR51-UT on my night stand.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Surefire UM2. Set to stun (600 lumens).


----------



## Taz80

Wildcat V4, Olight M23, C2 with a EDC plus triple, E1L outdoorsman with the head from a E2 outdoorsmen with a EO E1R 90 lumens blub, Sidewinder military version, starts on low and has red, and a Jetbeam Jet-u. I think I might have a little problem.


----------



## rodm1

Fenix LD20


----------



## XR6Toggie

Wolf Eyes Pro Police and a SureFire G2. I bought the G2 years ago for work and no longer have use for it there so it's good for getting around the house in the dark because it doesn't set the walls on fire. The Wolf Eyes puts out lots of light if I need to check something in the yard or if I'm going for a walk.


----------



## Badbeams3

Thrunite TN30. Set to the 450 level. Big base works well for me as it does not tip over easily...tend to bump it often while reaching for stuff.


----------



## Tricolour

I have my MT 40 next to me.
Never seems to need recharging and easy to use.


----------



## Tachead

Lately a Zebralight SC64c.


----------



## HaileStorm

My trusty Olight S10 Baton for night time toilet duties [emoji16]


----------



## Dicaeopolis

Malkoff MD2 (M361-LMH), Elzetta Bravo (M60 flood), and Surefire 6P (Malkoff M61).



0


----------



## Modernflame

Dicaeopolis said:


> Malkoff MD2 (M361-LMH), Elzetta Bravo (M60 flood), and Surefire 6P (Malkoff M61 and Thyrm).



Nice line up! Lately I've been keeping two on the night stand in a valet tray. Malkoff MD2 (M61N) with h/l ring and a Hound Dog 18650. One is for incinerating retinas, the other is for sparing mine.


----------



## ven

Right now, a few surefires


----------



## Modernflame

@Ven, what drop in module are you running in that C2 Centurion with the triad and the cryos bezel? Quite the head turner!


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> @Ven, what drop in module are you running in that C2 Centurion with the triad and the cryos bezel? Quite the head turner!



That one right now is an xhp70 shaved dome 5000k, fed on 2x 18350 cells


----------



## Chad Varnadore

ven said:


> Right now, a few surefires



Your favorite movie wouldn't be Darkness Falls by chance...


----------



## recDNA

Surefire C2 with triple 219b P60 and Eagtac titanium D25C with you guessed it 219b.


----------



## ven

Chad Varnadore said:


> Your favorite movie wouldn't be Darkness Falls by chance...



Darkness never falls here:naughty:






when i am in a little 16340 kind of mood


----------



## ven

recDNA said:


> Surefire C2 with triple 219b P60 and Eagtac titanium D25C with you guessed it 219b.



Very nice choices, the c2 is one of my all time fav's, mix in a triple nichia 219b and perfection
In one of my c2's, i have a quad 219b 4000k with h17f powering it, love it!


----------



## recDNA

ven said:


> Very nice choices, the c2 is one of my all time fav's, mix in a triple nichia 219b and perfection
> In one of my c2's, i have a quad 219b 4000k with h17f powering it, love it!


Even better! My drop in was relatively inexpensive & I can use 2 primaries. My C2 isn't bored.


----------



## phantom357

Boss


----------



## ven

recDNA said:


> Even better! My drop in was relatively inexpensive & I can use 2 primaries. My C2 isn't bored.



The C2 in that pic is standard(other than the clicky and bezel ring, so its fed on 16650 fuel). The one with the cryos bezel is bored though. The 16650 cells cover my uses adequately, maybe good for 5a or so, 2500mah tank...............fantastic and keeps the body original. 

I am guessing you have a sprotac triple, i have 3x 219b's, 1 of them is single mode, and 2x 219c and 1x xp-g2............all the others are 2 mode. My daily work horse is the 219b 2 mode, its simply awesome for the money. I can tell you they are tough as old boots as well, many many drops and never a single flicker.




I do recommend the 219c 4000k flavour if you can get one, illumn gear did have them a bit back.
I also have a 219b triple off SOYCD, 4 mode and a great drop in...........thats in a 6p as well. 
Some triples, 219c 4k, 219b SOYCD,xp-g2 4k, 219c 4k


----------



## recDNA

Yes! I have the 2 mode Sportac. It's my last P60. Better to buy an entire flashlight


----------



## recDNA

phantom357 said:


> Boss


wish i did


----------



## ven

recDNA said:


> Yes! I have the 2 mode Sportac. It's my last P60. Better to buy an entire flashlight



I much prefer the p60, not many new lights(typical single cell) that interest me. I can choose my LED/s, driver etc and host...........win win.


----------



## recDNA

ven said:


> I much prefer the p60, not many new lights(typical single cell) that interest me. I can choose my LED/s, driver etc and host...........win win.


But the ui sucks. I like loose head low tight head turbo or a side button for modes or like the new Surefire um2 selector wheel. I like to choose mode before I turn on light.


----------



## sbslider

Badbeams3 said:


> Thrunite TN30. Set to the 450 level. Big base works well for me as it does not tip over easily...tend to bump it often while reaching for stuff.


I had this same problem until I discovered the solution. A light with a magnetic base. 

For me, Olight S1R. Technically, it is magnetically attached to my steel bed frame. I know exactly where it is each night if/when I need it. Wish I would have thought of attaching a light there earlier. Set to moonlight mode, but just a double click away from 600 lumens if I needed it.


----------



## egginator1

007 Spy Sapphire! Perfect light!


----------



## DIPSTIX

Blf gt right now


----------



## U2v5

Titanium 70 BOSS and a Z70/v5drop! [emoji6]


----------



## jalano1222

Surefire 6P with Quad p60 led drop in by Vinz and a modified Osram Oslon Cree XPE-2 in deep red is mounted in the center of the quad optic.


----------



## U2v5

jalano1222 said:


> Surefire 6P with Quad p60 led drop in by Vinz and a modified Osram Oslon Cree XPE-2 in deep red is mounted in the center of the quad optic.



Sharp! [emoji41]


----------



## dgbrookman

Nitecore Tip. That 1 lumen low is perfect for getting around a dark house without bothering anyone else.

Yeah, I lead kind of a boring small-town existence. Not a high crime area, nor lots of roaming beasts (except the neighbor's pain-in-the-neck cat), nor anything else that would justify having an ultra-tactical weaponized 800,000 lumen retina blaster at hand. Maybe in the next life.


----------



## sixracer

I’m rocking a Coast PX20 with red mode and a 155 lumen white mode. I added a dab of glow paint on the button for the red so it’s ideal for night use.


----------



## flatline

A purple mini-mag 2AA that my wife bought me around 2001 or 2002. It's got a NiteIze led in it and a forward clicky so that I can turn the light on without making a "click" noise that might wake her.

The output is probably 15L or so, but honestly that's too bright for the middle of the night. With that in mind, I've also got a Quark AA with it's 0.2L moonlight mode.

I've got some other lights on the nightstand, but those are the two that I actually use.

--flatline


----------



## ChibiM

I currently have 3, sometimes 4:
Acebeam K40M
BLF Q8 (sometimes)
Headlamp (forgot the brand for the moment)
Sunwayman V20C

Yep, kinda full on my nightstand, but somehow they ended up there..and haven't left that place (yet).


----------



## assassin10000

A foursevens QTXL-2, which still has the original batteries powering it. (currently programmed for low mode & turbo iirc)


Andrew


----------



## TEMPA

Imalent DX80 on my bed side table....


----------



## puglife

1x armytek wizard pro v2 cri90 
1x armytek prime a1 pro 
1x armytek wizard pro v3 xhp50


----------



## ronmanager

Old school Maglite 4xD cell with LED conversion. Multipurpose in case of emergencies!


----------



## stans

This is a little embarrassing but ... Olight X7 marauder , Prometheus lights blue label custom, McGizmo PD last but not least a Boss 35 . My wife just shakes her head.


----------



## search_and_rescue

“We’re going in and we’re going in full throttle”. -Luke Skywalker


----------



## puglife

search_and_rescue said:


> “We’re going in and we’re going in full throttle”. -Luke Skywalker




Nice modded maglites


----------



## search_and_rescue

Thanks Mr. P!


----------



## litework

Nitecore MH27 (red light) and a Streamlight TLR-1


----------



## mrdabble

EagleTac MX25L4


----------



## Dicaeopolis

Thanks. I just edited that post because I was trying the Thyrm, worked well, but decided to take it off. Grab the Elzetta to hold with pistol if needed and use the Malkoff LMH for most everyday tasks, it has clip and lanyard. Love that light. I too have the Hound Dog 18650. I use it at work a lot. That is on dresser with keys so I don't forget it.


----------



## ArazelEternal

I dont have a dedicated nightstand light. I just take my P12GT out of my jeans pocket and put it on my nightstand before going to bed. On low mode its dim enough that it doesnt disturb others in the house.


----------



## Rubicon1000

Surefire 6p with lumens factory eo-6 drop in.


----------



## toddcshoe

A Tactical Performance 300lumen Hi and 50lumen Low flashlight I found at Academy sports. They had them on clearance for $15. 2x CR123 but I bored out the tube just a hair and was able to fit a 18650 in it. I have no clue as to the LED or anything else about it. I just know it works and will light up the room if I need it to or just help me find the bathroom without blinding me as well.


----------



## HaileStorm

My old Olight S10 Baton, Fenix E05ss, Nitecore MT06MD, Lumintop Tool AAA's in aluminum and copper versions and a Thrunite Ti3 XP-L. 

I mostly use the Ti3 for night bathroom duties since it's got a moonlight mode.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I realize this might seem a little excessive to some, but next to my bed are:
BLF Q8
BLF LE Kronos S2, BLF LE Kronos S3
FourSevens SS MK II Turbo(GoliathVN),
Surefire 9P with G,G & G defensive bezel,
Maglight Dx4(for use as a club, not a light)...
Astrolux Copper K01
Convoy Silver S2+, illuminated switch
ThetaSigma 18650
Manker E02 
Then at my Valet at the end of the bed: Firefly, Reylight Pineapple, Copper Lumintop Ant, PK Pocket Rocket. Down the hall in the bathroom is my trusty Olight S10.
Oh Yeah, attached to the gun case just under the bed is my Surefire E1 so I can see to unlock the case or need to reload(I think I have practiced so much that I can get the case, unlock case, unlock trigger lock and load all in around 60 seconds from a dead sleep)...Just because your paranoid doesn’t mean they are not out to get you...
In the other rooms of the house there are quite a few more lights...I’m thinking there must be a way to create an 18650 multicell carrier that could be designed to double as a fragmentation grenade with timer so as the crook breaking in runs away I can toss it at him-when the authorities arrive I can truthfully say “I guess he didn’t realize the danger in mishandling lithium batteries....


----------



## wimmer21

Tain Thud Ti 18500


----------



## jlflhw

Olight S-mini Ti


----------



## Elmie

Cool fall spy tri-v3b


----------



## OEOE

Right now I have an emisar D4vn, D1vn, D1Svn, olight m20x, H1R nova, acebeam ec50II, rofis TR15 and on the floor next to the bed I have an acebeam K60vn and a 3xD maglight mainly as a blunt instrument.


----------



## Bucur

Olight X7 Marauder. 3 lumens come in handy for visiting the bathroom with dark adapted eyes. 300 lumens bounced at the ceiling provide sufficient illumination without having to reach out the wall switch. The batteries last for ages, alternating between these modes. When I occasionally feel the need to check the backyard and/or the street, mega lumens are at my disposal.


----------



## BuzzInTx

Surefire 6px pro is currently my nightstand light.


----------



## richbuff

I got rid of my nightstand a few days ago, because it was too small for my flashlights. I put a coffee table alongside my bed, instead. Current bedside lineup: Acebeam K75Vn, Imalent R90TS, Acebeam X65Vn sample #1, X45Vn.


----------



## alpg88

this one,


----------



## SCEMan

On my nightstand a Quark QTL-X (Turbo & Moonlight) with single CR123 tube and GITD boot.
Under my nightstand, this LED light


----------



## Greenbean

Malkoff single AA with Surefire red filter. 
It stretches the rubber head of the filter just a tad bit but, man it’s the nicest low low and in red absolutely WILL NOT overwhelm night adapted vision.


----------



## Nichia!

alpg88 said:


> this one,



Awesome and Unique!


----------



## boo5ted

I actually have three.


----------



## Tuiflies

LEDLenser P17 (serves double duty as a club too).


----------



## scout24

The use of flashlights as anything other than light sources, hand warmers, or (if powerful enough) a heat source for cooking is discouraged here on CPF. Editing your post would be appreciated.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

What about those funny looking flashlights that are very clearly modeled after a mini baseball bat that emits light? I saw 2 different kind/brand of those at the local wal mart. Made me laugh. Gotta admit also that really aggressive crenellations kinda only serve one purpose. I don’t have any lights like that, but I’m just saying that’s pretty clearly the intended purpose...


----------



## bykfixer

After a long hiatus on a shelf my Elzetta Alpha 315 is back on the night stand.


----------



## dan05gt

Surefire G2X Pro - 15/600 lumen


----------



## tech25

My new bedside light (for general use) is a Malkoff MD2 with M61N and high/low ring. 

I’m running my used CR123s and an 18350 spacer. I get a nice long taper on (the lower than spec) high and a very low, low so that I don’t wake anyone up.


----------



## ven

A few, for now these are on the bed side


----------



## PartyPete

Q8...only light I have with an illuminated switch, so it makes sense to use that on the nightstand, I guess.


----------



## Archibald Tuttle

JetBeam TCR1. Easy to find at 3 am.


----------



## Innosint

AN extra Prometheus Beta is next to my bed at the moment.


----------



## Cyclops942

On my nightstand? None. But I wear an Olight i1R EOS on a length of paracord around my neck, and the 5-lumen LOW setting is plenty for most needs, while the 130-lumen HIGH setting will take care of the rest... even if that is simply lighting my way to my 3000-lumen Olight Seeker 2 or my 300-lumen Terralux 100, or my 130-lumen Arc 6, or my... well, you all know how that goes; most of you have more lights than I do.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## peter yetman

2 Malkoffs and two HDS....





P


----------



## Beamer_04

Mine is an Armytek Predator and Brinyte PT18.


----------



## aginthelaw

I’m scared of the dark...


----------



## Grijon

Some of those are real lookers, aginthelaw!


----------



## Nitroz

Pentagon LM1-BK Molle Light with 3M glow tape.


----------



## Jimmyboots

I usually have one of these. A Malkoff MD1 with a M61L219v2 with a high/low ring and Oveready clicky tailcap or a Oveready P20 with a M61LLL219v3 and a ZRS twisty tailcap.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

I've added my Sapphire 25 with Yuji High CRI 3200K LED to light up my battery alarm clock and not get _blue lighted_ and hampering my getting back to sleep.


----------



## bykfixer

This morning I reached over and found a Sofirm C01 first. 

Some days I reach over and feel a "nah" and keep fumbling around until I find a "yeah that one". Today the Sofirm was the first one I felt so I went with it.


----------



## zjwarren27

Currently an astrolux Mf01s mini. The aux LEDs are the perfect night light


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]Sofirn BLF Q8 XP-L HI 6KK[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Noctigon Meteor M43 XP-L HI 5KK[/FONT]


----------



## Bhaasie

Olight Warrior X and a Glock 19x with PL2 Valkyrie :naughty:


----------



## Vemice




----------



## Paul6ppca

Electro lumens 3D Blaster. Upgraded led XML !


----------



## LedTed

*Re: What light do you keep on your nightstand?*



LedTed said:


> NiteCore D10 with Trit



I upgraded to a NC D11.2 with Trit some time ago.


----------



## JATOAV8OR

Skilhunt h03 & Emisar D4s


----------



## Hugh Johnson

BLF Sofirn C01 3,200k and/or Thrunite Ti5. I like warm output and very low levels. This gives me both but not at the same time.


----------



## Stefano

I don't have a nightstand.
Various (5) Armytek and Zebralight headlamps rest on the bedroom furniture.
Above the bed there is a paracord cable that descends from the ceiling and a Fenix CL25 lantern is hung on it, in case of need I just have to stretch an arm to light it.


----------



## Taz80

The most used are a Jet-u, EDC C1, and a TK16. the others are a E1L outdoorsman with the head from a e2 outdoorsman and a 90 lumen bulb, E2D LED defender, C2 with a EDC plus triple, T27, sidewinder, and a wildcat V4. Others come and go as they please.


----------



## egginator1

Cool fall Spy 007 w/Vegas knob. Great light for the night!


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

Cool Fall Spy 007 SWGG mule, with triangle trit disk on knob!


----------



## Tachead

A Sofirn C01(Yuji 3200K 95+CRI), a Malkoff MDC (old style)shrouded body with VME/M61W(3000K XP-G2 80+ CRI)running on IMR fuel, and a Zebralight H502c L2(Philips Luxeon T 4000K 85CRI)mule headlamp in a GITD holder/headband. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gareth&Zoe Wildcamps

Olight S1Rii Titanium Friendship. Been my light of choice for over a year now next to our bed.


----------



## caelyx

Depends on what's in my pocket before heading to bed, but it's usually one of a 3000k HDS rotary, a Prometheus Delta 4000k, or a Surefire Aviator amber.


----------



## Tac Gunner

I build a nightstand a couple months ago, top shelf is for my EDC items, middle shelf for my lights/chargers/batteries. 

I have on there: (Fenix) E21, TK41, TK45, TK76 (Eagletac) D25A2 plus my EDC lights either a Fenix LD12 or a Eagletac D25A plus an Olight H1 Nova.


----------



## 42

A 4 Sevens Mini ML-X.


----------



## wicky998

Tac Gunner said:


> I build a nightstand a couple months ago, top shelf is for my EDC items, middle shelf for my lights/chargers/batteries.
> 
> I have on there: (Fenix) E21, TK41, TK45, TK76 (Eagletac) D25A2 plus my EDC lights either a Fenix LD12 or a Eagletac D25A plus an Olight H1 Nova.



ive been thinking of building my own beacuse i can not find a stand that suits my habbits and needs

this is really nice and would probably do just fine. the fire extin. is a really good idea too. 

props to you tac


----------



## Tac Gunner

wicky998 said:


> ive been thinking of building my own beacuse i can not find a stand that suits my habbits and needs
> 
> this is really nice and would probably do just fine. the fire extin. is a really good idea too.
> 
> props to you tac



Thanks! Yeah I couldn't find one I liked and I wanted to have a more central spot for all my lights and EDC items, plus a place to keep a long gun and handgun without the kids getting them (I have concealed latches on the doors). Still have to add an IFAK though. 

I forgot about the Elzetta Bravo with AVS head that is attached to a boom stick in the night stand.


----------



## wicky998

Yea that's nice!

I'll start sketching up something and start gathering some wood and hardware together


----------



## kuzuna

Right now it's an Emisar D4 with the 219Cs. Love me the side switch and I can always get exactly as much light as I want


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Quark RGB head on a 123 body. Great for 3am trips to .... well, whatever I need to do at 3am in the dark. It's also a great light for setting the mood. I set it to green. Come back to bed and if it's still green - all systems go. :twothumbs However, if it's been changed to red ... :sigh: .. night night. :laughing:


----------



## richbuff

Current coffee table alongside my bed lineup: MF05, MT90vn, HK90vn, HK90, 2 x GT94, KR1vn90, K75vn, D4V2vn W2, FW4vn W2, D18vn W2, FW21Pro vn, NSX53vn, TM9Kvn, EC03, MS03vn, R90TSvn and MS18vn.


----------



## richbuff

Ok, time for the pic. Instead of editing my previous post, a new post. Yay!

34 lights are Vinh54, and 11 are stock, for 45 lights. 29 A list lights are pictured, 16 B list lights are not pictured.


----------



## desmobob

richbuff said:


> Ok, time for the pic. Instead of editing my previous post, a new post. Yay!
> 
> 34 lights are Vinh54, and 11 are stock, for 45 lights. 29 A list lights are pictured, 16 B list lights are not pictured.



Nice, but what do you have for back-up? :thumbsup:


----------



## Katherine Alicia

on my night stand (bedside table) I have a 4x18650 4 led Skyray King in gold, a 2xC cell incan as a backup light if a bulb goes in my night time reading light (both a bit dusty) and my D4V2 with a diffuser on it glowing in pink right now, I have my Manker E02 clipped onto my night shirt, and a 6D maglite on the floor leaning against my night stand, my Manker T02 on the bed next to me glowing away nicely


----------



## Beamhead

SR-51, M40A, Turbo X, E8 Caveman and a TLR-3 riding my 226R.


----------



## Olumin

For over two years a G2X MV, and lately a 6P.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

An S2+ 219C. Its lowest mode doesn't take away my sleep when used in bed, unlike everything else in the collection with a battery inside.


----------



## blah9

For many years it was a Fenix TK09 2015 edition, but I recently upgraded to a Fenix TK11 TAC.  Wasn't sure I'd be happy with the worse output regulation and different user interface, but it turns out I am.


----------



## parang

Right now, it is the Olight i5T Cu (copper).


----------



## Stress_Test

On my well-used Blue Angels mouse pad :laughing: 






Quark warm Hi-CRI in 2AA format, and Fenix TK11, R2 edition.

The Quark is the "pro" version that starts in moonlight mode; I use that going to bed and waking up. Keeps from hurting my eyes and waking me up too much in the middle of the night.

The TK11 was my first 18650 light; I carried it and used it quite a bit, then retired it to emergency standby use with 2 primary 123As. This thread reminded me to do a function check on that light and make sure it could still run in high mode without the batteries cratering. 

Standby/emergency lights ought to be checked periodically, same as fire alarms and extinguishers. I tend to go too long between checks because I just lose track of how much time has gone by!


----------



## Lateck

A Olight S1R Baton II has been my go to night light for a couple of years. Just ordered a new one to have as a backup. 
I am a big Olight fan.


----------



## bykfixer

I keep a 2am low output number for those occasional nature calls like a Sofirm C01 and now the Elzetta aa edc. 
I also keep a "next sound you'll hear is POW" SureFire EB1c burglar blinder just in case……


----------



## Havok

A C01R, Q8, and a TK22UE.


----------



## mickb

fenix e01( 13 lumens model) which is on my car key chain.


----------



## lion504

HDS F89HG Rotary. Most functional handheld light I own. Use the locator flash and moonlight modes daily. 

And a BLF LT1: ramping, Samsung HiCRI LEDs, and oft-used candlemode for mood lighting.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

In rotation:
-Thrunite Ti5 for 0.04 lumens. Lower would be better. 
-Sofirn c01 red emitter. Multi-mode edition with sublumen. 
-Thrunite Archer 1a v3

Additionally, Sofirn C01 3,200k or 3,400k for getting to/from the bedroom and night and morning. They’re too bright to use in the bedroom and turn it on once up and about.


----------



## Vemice

Don't use it much but there when needed; the Jetbeam RRt-01 Rotary for true sub-lumen output.


----------



## seery

Acebeam X70


----------



## dmattaponi

Since 2016, a Thrunite TN4A has been my nightstand light. Usually my pocket edc Thrunite T10II gets set on the nightstand before bed too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ledbetter

Franz Labs lil nugget. Almost infinite settings is great for stumbling around, mood lighting, and search and destroy. But have an old sure fire 6p with a customlites drop in just in case.


----------



## adamlau

Fraz Labs Lumenite 21700. For the same reasons as above :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty321

Currently my nightsand flashlight is a SF E2T-MV with a 16550. I am waiting for a Nitecore i4000R in the mail to see if it will replace it. Before that, it was a 20 year old SF E2D (LED).


----------



## dmattaponi

Switched to a Thrunite Archer 2A V3 because I wanted a tail cap momentary on/off function for bumps in the night. The tail cap switch is also quicker and easier to find and operate in the middle of the night. Plenty of versatility with light levels from .2 to 500 lumens and it has a strobe option with good runtimes with two readily available AA batteries.

Got one for the wife to keep on her side of the bed too. Seems like an excellent light for $24.64. These will now be our dedicated bedroom nightstand lights. The TN4A’ will become general purpose utility lights.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LogansRun

err, I actually have several LED lights sitting on my nightstand including:
- JB 3Ms Guardian
- SF Z2 w/ single-mode, Sportac NW P60 dropin
- ZL 600w MKIV Plus
- JB RRT01 2020 Nichia ver
- JB RRT01 2019 NW ver (w/ extender to run 18500)


----------



## Vemice

Always the RRT01 2019.


----------



## caelyx

A Nitecore EC21 is on permanent nightstand duty - the red secondary is really useful in the middle of the night, and instant access to both moonlight and turbo makes it quite versatile. 

It’s usually joined by whatever torch I was using that evening. At the moment, that’s a Malkoff MD2 with the SST version of the M61L, which is fantastic.


----------



## parang

The Manker E14 III with the 18650 tube. It is for when I need to grab a light and go outside to check on the backyard in the middle of the night (foxes and weasels). The Acebeam TK16 is the backup and more for inside use. Their UI is similar enough so I don't have to think.


----------



## konfucious

A Malkoff M61

Glock 19 with a SureFire x300U

A lumintop EDC18 for lowlight needs.


----------

